# DW 's Cutest Pet Competition



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Just for fun;

Post up pics of your pet, cutest will win absolutely nothing at all:lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

kitty - shes not actually as fat as the bottom pic suggests shes just very furry and that wasnt long after having kittens


















George


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Gemma...........

Almost ten years old and still mad as a wasp !


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Is George a Shih Tzu or Lasa apso


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

same pic i just posted in the other thread 

Thumper (i didnt name him, honest )


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's Berty


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> kitty - shes not actually as fat as the bottom pic suggests shes just very furry and that wasnt long after having kittens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


George rocks mate , looks like a shiz tzu to me, we have a lhasa apso


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Billy the ****erpoo


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Suzie the Multipla Mutt... not sure of her age as she was a rescue dog and in a dreadful state. Much happier now though...


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

lucy


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

lenny


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Multipla Mick said:


> Suzie the Multipla Mutt... not sure of her age as she was a rescue dog and in a dreadful state. Much happier now though...


Lovely dog Mick. Got our dog from NCDL (Dogs trust):thumb:


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Lunar my Siberian Husky as a pup









As a big girl









As a destructive ****er


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 2, 2006)

*my best m8*


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

and the winner is....................... Floozy the cat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eye_for_detail (Apr 20, 2008)

wifes cat missy and one one of my boy charlie























































and one of the turtle asleep!!










were do i collect my prize?


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Berty FTW!!


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Lunar my Siberian Husky as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kuro231 (Sep 20, 2007)

My little boy, Hugo


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Bubba aka Fat Bob









Show me the money!!!


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

MontyCountryman said:


> Is George a Shih Tzu or Lasa apso


Shih Tzu :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Popcorn










Sonic


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Smoky










Smudge


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

This is my cat. her name is nadgers


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

A few of James B's dog spike aswell.


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

:doublesho










The Bruce Lee of the dog world! Top piccy ! :thumb:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Serious said:


> Billy the ****erpoo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> A few of James B's dog spike aswell.


"James executes a perfect rising block however the dog's flying side kick may just connect...."


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ladies and Gentleman....I present you with 'Benji, the Killer King Charles Cavalier Spaniel" :










When He's ready for the laaadieees  :










....and when he's out Kroozin'  :


----------



## skynet2029 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok heres my main man Harry.


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

some say im mean.....just look at that face!!!!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Here's Berty


And we have a winner!!!

Berty is as cute as it gets

Cheers 
David


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Lunar my Siberian Husky as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one lovely looking dog 

I want one! lol.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

arcdef said:


> some say im mean.....just look at that face!!!!


He seems to be thinking, "Is this your idea of a joke?" Fg humans


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

My little sidekick Enzo. Born on Halloween 2005!

Kennel Club registered name: Kennievilix Joy LOL



















Asleep in a baking tray which to this day he cries when I put in the oven! Still treats it as his bed.










And then this afternoon hanging out with me and Barnsey on route to a day out on the Mountain Bikes in Chris' van!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Charlie..................

My African Grey wins hands down!!

Now he's grown up hes not so 'cute' anymore


----------



## S1BBO (Mar 12, 2007)

here is a pic of my dog, when i took her for a walk.
she spoted a bird landing on the ground.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Belle at 6 weeks old


And now @ 5yr old


----------



## DC53 (Dec 24, 2007)

Here's Winston


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Some awesome pics in here :lol:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

winston rules! Love the cat with retard written on its bed. lol


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Winner ! :thumb:


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

FELIX the cat








And his play toy








POPPY, Fe;lix is constantly kicking poppys @rse

Now if the wife posts a pic of my peepee people will be offended, Right?


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Here's mine. A couple of pics I had in photobucket!

Bracken









Tali (Talisman)


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> Shih Tzu :thumb:


I have a Shih Tzu Whooo Hooo

Shes Called Misty and just turned 10 but acts like 1. Snores Like a Diesel Engine tho.
lol

il post some pics up soon.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rocky


----------



## ratboy (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi All
First Post so :wave:
Here is a picture of our Jack Russell Woody.


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

this is Lottie, she is now 4 years old but is still like a puppy,

when i got her at 11 weeks old
































































2 years old



















and the most recent pics


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

DC53 said:


> Here's Winston


Nice bully DC53, i have two, just trying to figure out how to post pics


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Happy days


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Thomas the SP Mogg...
As a Kitten:

















And as a cat:


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Heres my little rascal - Ruby


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

He looked kinda happy mid chew. I'm sure he was posing so I thought i'd share!


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

well here is mine

aston



















and the action shot










oscar




























aston is now 5 months old and oscar is 15 weeks old


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Here's my g/friends dog....Sabre









They dont stay small for long


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

just had a knock on the door to be told aston that was only 5 months old has just been run over and passed away

aston


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Bad news, Sorry to hear that.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh dear, not the best way to start your day. Sorry for your loss of a lovely looking little cat.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


Very sad news


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

extreme-detail said:


> just had a knock on the door to be told aston that was only 5 months old has just been run over and passed away


Sorry to hear that


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

This is Bert he's 2 now.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


sad news mate, he looked a real character.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


Very sad news


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry to hear that mate, was a lovely looking cat, i feel for you!


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your cat mate...gutted for ya


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's my 2

Bruno & J-Lo


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


Sorry to hear that m8


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


That's awful mate, I'd just shown the wife that first pic of Aston and remarked how cute he was! Gutted for you


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

Mark J said:


> That's awful mate, I'd just shown the wife that first pic of Aston and remarked how cute he was! Gutted for you


thought i would post some pics of the 2 of them in a rare ocation when aston was not teasing oscar


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

extreme-detail said:


> thanks guy`s in the short time we had aston he was full of beans and always teasing oscar. oscar is just lost right now and so are we


Sorry to hear about Aston mate - he was a cute little fells thats for sure.


----------



## s60aun (Apr 1, 2008)

My Staffordshire Bull Terrier when he was a puppy









Adult:


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

this is Ziggy our border collie, pedigree. Dull as ditch water though, he really is but so cute for being like that


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike, Sorry to hear about Aston  

Johnny


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Alfie, last year and now.


----------



## vascar1 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Defa the German Shepard*


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Bertie our English Mastiff










Jay Dee our Samoyed


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Aston mate 

heres the dogs of our house:
Poppy and Milly









Milly

















Poppy


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Here's Tia. Picked her up off the srteets 3 years ago nearly. No one claimed her so kept her at a cost of £5000 up to yet in vets bills. Has had 4 Gastric twists when normally a dog wouldnt even survive 1, womb removed in an emergency as it was rotting and killing her. Cancerous lumps removed from all over her body, and most recently an aural heamatoma in her right ear. No one will insure her but i wouldnt have it any other way. At least i've given her the best i can for 3 years of her life as vets have said she must have been an abused breeding bit ch that they probably threw out when she stopped breading (B******S). Any how here she is:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen i give you the DW cutest pet hes a detailers pal and been to more detailing meets than most .................... dam he even gets pi$$ed at the weekend and sleeps in the bin...............



















All that partying has an affect on his work tho










And hes fast


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

James, I want your dog, he's ace. Will he be joining you at PVS?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Amber, Lahsa Apso


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

extreme-detail said:


> just had a knock on the door to be told aston that was only 5 months old has just been run over and passed away
> 
> aston


That's bloody aweful mate 

Words can't begin to describe. Poor little fella


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Here's Tia. Picked her up off the srteets 3 years ago nearly. No one claimed her so kept her at a cost of £5000 up to yet in vets bills. Has had 4 Gastric twists when normally a dog wouldnt even survive 1, womb removed in an emergency as it was rotting and killing her. Cancerous lumps removed from all over her body, and most recently an aural heamatoma in her right ear. No one will insure her but i wouldnt have it any other way. At least i've given her the best i can for 3 years of her life as vets have said she must have been an abused breeding bit ch that they probably threw out when she stopped breading (B******S). Any how here she is:


Good for you:thumb::thumb: She looks very happy now and is obviously in a loving home.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

^^ Seconded! Lovley looking pooch 

We have had rescue dogs for as long as I can remember!


----------



## chrissy_bwoy (Apr 17, 2007)

Mimi, my mrs 1 year old labradoodle.

i've lost count of the amount of my socks she has eaten :lol:





































and at just a few weeks old


----------



## edl blade (Nov 7, 2007)

mine lol


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

My two shiz tzu's

Its a hard Life you know









I wish they would stop dressing me up. i want to play it water.


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

My cats in a box 

Darren


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Charlie, our two year old lab.....


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

banditbarron said:


> Here's Tia. Picked her up off the srteets 3 years ago nearly. No one claimed her so kept her at a cost of £5000 up to yet in vets bills. Has had 4 Gastric twists when normally a dog wouldnt even survive 1, womb removed in an emergency as it was rotting and killing her. Cancerous lumps removed from all over her body, and most recently an aural heamatoma in her right ear. No one will insure her but i wouldnt have it any other way. At least i've given her the best i can for 3 years of her life as vets have said she must have been an abused breeding bit ch that they probably threw out when she stopped breading (B******S). Any how here she is:


People like you should be given medals for doing what you did, what a formula one piece of humanity :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

King Eric said:


> People like you should be given medals for doing what you did, what a formula one piece of humanity :thumb:


Seconded!


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

big up to ya man she looks happy and healthy, i didn't read that. Can't stand animal cruelty


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

Our rotty Myla, she will soon be 10.


----------



## steveosri (Apr 8, 2007)

*daisey*

waiting for the birds (lazy daisey)








not happy with her new hat








she was found in a carrier bag by the side of the road


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

tess our pup


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

her name is Biscuit, not named by us, i hasten to add


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

meg 









butch


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

This is Louis, he has just turned 2!

He is a Boston Terrier


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

This is Amy, a now 2 year old Lhasa Apso.

Mad as a brush and has been threatened with a bucket filled with meguairs shampoo and water on many an occasion. :lol:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

cheechy said:


> This is Amy, a now 2 year old Lhasa Apso.
> 
> Mad as a brush and has been threatened with a bucket filled with meguairs shampoo and water on many an occasions. :lol:


im geussing you didnt tow a caravan with that car lol


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

You could be right there :lol:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

cheechy said:


> This is Amy, a now 2 year old Lhasa Apso.
> 
> Mad as a brush and has been threatened with a bucket filled with meguairs shampoo and water on many an occasion. :lol:


awwooo sooo vweeeyy nice tooo seee uuu


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

my baby's sherlock working ****er spaniel age 8 and abbie cross collie german shepard age nearly 3

abbie



sherlock


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

This is Lucy, a rescue dog from Wood Green. Only had her for a week, but she is incredible. Had a few health issues, but hopefully on the mend now.


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB (Mar 20, 2008)

here I go....


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh Well my first ever post but here is a picture of my award winning shar pei's


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

they are absolutely mint mate!


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Here's our Jimmy, decked up already for Christmas


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Some good piccys there .


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Must take a few picture with a good camera.

Here is my big nasty guard dog ( yeah right lol ) just dont tell anyone that see has to have teddy with her when she sleeps


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

banditbarron said:


> Here's Tia. Picked her up off the srteets 3 years ago nearly. No one claimed her so kept her at a cost of £5000 up to yet in vets bills. Has had 4 Gastric twists when normally a dog wouldnt even survive 1, womb removed in an emergency as it was rotting and killing her. Cancerous lumps removed from all over her body, and most recently an aural heamatoma in her right ear. No one will insure her but i wouldnt have it any other way. At least i've given her the best i can for 3 years of her life as vets have said she must have been an abused breeding bit ch that they probably threw out when she stopped breading (B******S). Any how here she is:


upmost respect...she's lucky to have found you. :thumb:


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres my dog Storm.

Siberian husky, had since he was 4 months old and he is now 4 1/2 yrs old. Can't even begin to describe the difference he has made to our lives, he is amazing. Against all the information given to us from breeders etc he is totally trained off the lead and brilliant with children and other dogs. He's really chilled out and gets lots of excercise and lots of love.

4 months old.










present day (ish)


----------



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

newannaive said:


> Heres my dog Storm.
> 
> Siberian husky, had since he was 4 months old and he is now 4 1/2 yrs old. Can't even begin to describe the difference he has made to our lives, he is amazing. Against all the information given to us from breeders etc he is totally trained off the lead and brilliant with children and other dogs. He's really chilled out and gets lots of excercise and lots of love.
> 
> ...


Lovely dog mate.....but I would say that. Here's my Husk.


----------



## rr dave (May 26, 2008)

One of my dwarf hamsters...


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

*Update!*

Billy the ****erpoo has now had fur correction.

Before




























After




























More than a couple of microns removed methinks.


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

Mattieuk said:


> Lovely dog mate.....but I would say that. Here's my Husk.


cheers mate. The puppy I originally went to look at had the same colours as yours...looked very mean with some cool markings round the eyes...:thumb:


----------



## newannaive (Jul 1, 2007)

Serious said:


> Billy the ****erpoo has now had fur correction.
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


he looks well mate, always prefer to see them trimmed like that. It's alot nicer for them, he's a good looking dog.:thumb:


----------



## richst3 (Feb 10, 2008)

This is our 2


----------



## Iceworx (May 29, 2008)

Here are my two!










On the left, my 1Yo puppy, Bandit.. a Belgian shepherd. Cheeky little monkey, but very affectionate.

On the right, Roma. bit of a random story with this one, he just turned up on front garden a few months ago. So we did the normal thing of calling the dog warden, they came and picked him up, he wasnt chipped. So no owners details found, no colalr, or anything. Poor dog was so thin you could feel his backbone. he was really in a very poor state.

I asked what would happen to him, and he said becuase he looked so poorly, he would likely be put to sleep.

He's has such a calm temprament I spoke with the dogwarden about us rehoming him.

The warden was very helpful, and subsequently we got all the necesary checks done, papers signed.

its clear he's had a hard life before he came to us, as any sudden movements cause him to cower away, and the poor bugger didn't know how to play.

He's come on perfectly now, he's filled out and is maintaining his weight, he gets loads of attention now, he's quite used ot other dogs and people. Still very quiet, and doesnt ever bark as such.. he's truly on of our family now.

PS - excuse the ugly bloke in the middle, I wasnt aware someone was taking the picture...


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

April, our 14 year old Blue Point Balanese










Montecristo, our 3 year old Havana Oriental


















And Maximillion, our 3 year old Lilac Oriental


















And a fairly rare shot of them all enjoying the warm sunshine by the front door the other day, with Monte lazily trying to work out if there were any biscuits in his ball.


----------



## DC53 (Dec 24, 2007)

jay08 said:


> View attachment 3828
> 
> Happy days


Gorgeous mate!

Winston's 8 now, fair to say on his last legs, he's going deaf too, and he's almost fully blind 

Still, he's a great pooch, best thing is, he never goes for a walk, and when he does, he doesn't like going ouside, so we plonk him on the treadmill :lol:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

heres milo


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I had a Jack called Milo, he is cute.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Please welcome Libby the Valet Magic kitten, just home from Robbie's and how cool is she?????!!!!!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Please welcome Libby the Valet Magic kitten, just home from Robbie's and how cool is she?????!!!!!


Way cute ! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats one cute Kitten :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Barney









Sandy


----------



## Claire (Feb 29, 2008)

some gorgeous looking pets on this thread - thought I'd add some piccies of my lot.

Beauty (appropriately named) is the horse. 16yr old, acts like she's 3! Badly abused in her early years but loving her life of luxury now.










Meg - Labrador, had her since 8 weeks old she's now 4.










Kass - Labrador, again had her since 8 weeks old and she's now 3 1/2, probably the fluffiest labrador I've ever seen. Doesn't know she's a dog and thinks she's a cat.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

How did you find pro show?

P.S. Want to make the evaluation banner go away?


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Found it great , yes that banner is a pain. I am guessing because am on trial?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Found it great , yes that banner is a pain. I am guessing because am on trial?


I'll have a dig around and see if i can find a magic potion on my HDD to sort it out:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

:thumb:Cheers


----------



## German Bimmer (Apr 28, 2008)

say hello to bruno


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Claire said:


> some gorgeous looking pets on this thread - thought I'd add some piccies of my lot.
> 
> Meg - Labrador, had her since 8 weeks old she's now 4.


I love that photo... talk about looking happy and contented


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Toilet roll inside, DONE

Empty plastic bottle, DONE

Bone, DONE

Time for a sleep!


----------



## Claire (Feb 29, 2008)

It's a hard life you know


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Tess the Meerdog


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

dooby scoo said:


> Tess the Meerdog


:lol:

Mine does that every time she goes out in the back garden to see if there's a cat on on the neighbour's shed roof


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Multipla Mick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Mine does that every time she goes out in the back garden to see if there's a cat on on the neighbour's shed roof


:lol:

I love Jacks, Theyre great fun


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Please welcome Libby the Valet Magic kitten, just home from Robbie's and how cool is she?????!!!!!


:lol: Cheers G, they are so cute arnt they :thumb:


----------



## chrissy (May 2, 2008)

hi all :thumb:
abbie aged 3









sherlock aged 9









chris:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

This is my gorgeous dog! She is called penny and she is a diamond!!
Love here too bits!


----------



## DuxDeluxe (Jun 12, 2008)

Try this.......... he really is as cute as he looks and is an utter charmer. Robbie - rescued from a travelling site, but really well trained.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

DuxDeluxe said:


> Try this.......... he really is as cute as he looks and is an utter charmer. Robbie - rescued from a travelling site, but really well trained.


Thanks for that :lol:

Robbie


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

dooby scoo said:


> Tess the Meerdog


hahahaha brilliant!!


----------



## kogenx (May 22, 2008)

This is my little baby girl - Sasha


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Here's the family Shetland Sheepdog, Karra, got some more up to date pics but their on the other comp. This is her last year at 14 weeks.









Excuse the knackered washing machine.


----------



## Big T (Mar 20, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Here's Berty


Some gorgeous pets here but for me Berty is the winner

Followed closely by the late, and extremely cute, Aston. Gutted to hear of the loss of your baby


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Here are my boys

Indy









And Milo









John.


----------



## kevf-lxi (May 2, 2008)

Meet Clea


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Me and my Homie Bubba out Cruzzzin, Checkin out da honeys.









And the latest addition to my Mum and Dads extended family!!!
Meet.......Wee man aka Don king


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

My wife is loving this thread!

Here are our rabbits, Banana and Coconut. Banana is the blonde, and - stereotypically - he's quite stupid. Coconut is the clever/naughty one.

These first few are from when they were young.














































In these ones, Coconut was suffering from myxomatosis. It was a close run thing, but he pulled through in the end. It's a very unpleasant disease to watch, especially as Coconut went blind for a couple of months and kept running into things.




























And, I've added this one, as it's slightly relevent to DW! I was polishing an exhaust when I took this photo...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

dash rendar said:


> My wife is loving this thread!
> 
> Here are our rabbits, Banana and Coconut. Banana is the blonde, and - stereotypically - he's quite stupid. Coconut is the clever/naughty one.
> 
> ...


are they house bun's, like our one? i never knew they could be so cute until we got ours


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Please welcome Libby the Valet Magic kitten, just home from Robbie's and how cool is she?????!!!!!


..............Libbys sister - 'Giggsy'!!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Mark J said:


> ..............Libbys sister - 'Giggsy'!!


Great pics cheers guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> are they house bun's, like our one? i never knew they could be so cute until we got ours


Yes, they are house bunnies.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

chunky206 said:


> hahahaha brilliant!!


ha ha, my old jack used to do that. He just started doing it:lol:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

How about these two


----------



## pits (Apr 22, 2008)

more of ziggy








and when i walked into work whistling the otherday, outside finishing of my ciggie heard scratching below me to see him trying to force himself under the door lol bless him


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

*My dog*

Casper to American ****er Spaniel


----------



## jimbo27 (Apr 1, 2008)

My rabbit is a poorly :tumbleweed:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

What about this b!tch ?? :


----------



## johnhol (May 10, 2007)




----------



## s-a-l-t-i-r-e (Jun 21, 2008)

*"Butch"*


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

jimbo27 said:


> My rabbit is a poorly :tumbleweed:


whats up with him/her?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

heres a couple of my 2 little monsters










he likes to pose



















think he had 1 to many last night he's not moved all day :lol:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

This is Mooch in his usual stance waiting for someone to throw a ball for him.










Which ends a few hours later like this......


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

pets take better pictures there so damm funny .


----------



## iam5p4m (Jul 3, 2008)

oops my bad


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

Claire said:


> some gorgeous looking pets on this thread - thought I'd add some piccies of my lot.
> 
> Beauty (appropriately named) is the horse. 16yr old, acts like she's 3! Badly abused in her early years but loving her life of luxury now.


WOW, she's beautiful! I'ts so rewarding turning around a rescue horse isn't it? I used to have a shire mare I rescued from the previous owner, I had looked after her before she was neglected so it broke my heart when I went and found her in the condition she was in, she was starving, you could count every single rib and her hips wer protruding, she had awful laminitis and couldn't walk, she had mange mite sores causing open bloody wounds all the way up her legs to her belly and her legs were swollen with oedema and pus/infection and she had maggots crawling in her feet. She also had a beautiful half thoroughbred filly foal at foot. I rescued the pair of them and treated all her problems and had a wonderful few years with her, broke her to ride (aged 12! - her not me btw) and used to hack out (she was bombproof), ride and lead the youngsters off her, did some little showjumps and cross country fences, and even took her hunting 










I retired her when she developed a touch of arthritis in her hind pasterns, but unfortunatley after that she developed symptoms of ragwort poisoning (they can injest the plant in small amounts over a number of years and it accumulates in the liver and the symptoms can suddenly erput years later, as was the case with her as she was never near any ragwort the whole time I owned her) she was going to go into liver failure so I had to have her put down but she enjoyed the last few years of her life to the fullest.

Kirsty


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

my cutie pies:









the self-packing folding cat!








see he wasn't dead honest! lol That's Biscuit, one ofmy sister's 3 ex farm kittens, but really he's mine, I picked him (ok, he picked me, he used to follow me around the stable yard as a kitten, squeaking, and climb up and purr on my shoulder when I sat down, he was a runt and used to fit in the palm of my hand)









my baby Bish who I bottle fed until we got him a foster mummy. He was a week old in this pic









at about a month old.









at 4 years old, with his 26 year old friend Beano the pony.

Next is my (now former *sniff* black lab Jess - I left her with friends to dog sit while I went to PV show last month, and when I got back my ex boyfriend had come and taken her away so I never saw her again )








^^^ that's what happens when you say "rabbits!" to her lol 








she looks sad in her jack daniels Tshirt :lol:

















Jess in the daffodils.

She's a great working dog, when I worked with the horses she used to follow me around, keep out of the way, lay on the grass and watch wile I mucked out, chase rabbits (and eat them lol) but always left the hens, pea****s and bantams alone, she would follow me all over the 180 acre estate while I worked fixing fences or whatever, and could sprint at 50kilometers an hour next to the quad up the 1/4 mile driveway :lol: and would come and swim in the river with me. When my boss retired and sold up (although I got to carry on living on the estate in the flat for a 9 months after she left as site security for the new owner) she took the quad with her, so I taught Jess to have her 1/4 mile sprints alongside the van instead.

She would come out valeting with me and either sit in the back of the van and watch me work, or by the back doors of the van, getting petted by everyone who passed by, she loved riding in the van and watching me work and meeting people. Funny how in the house she hated the hoover, yet at work she liked the sound of the wet/dry vac because it meant I was around even when she couldn't see me. 

I miss her like crazy 

Kirsty


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> "James executes a perfect rising block however the dog's flying side kick may just connect...."


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)




----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

here is molly shes a proper cat!


----------



## glennv6 (Mar 7, 2008)

millerman said:


> here is molly shes a proper cat!


Aw she's soo cute!!! :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

^^ Some cat flap you'd need for that beggar that's for sure... ^^


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Who needs cute when you have a 'chav' kitten


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

HER parrot (fu3k1ing noisy c2un3ting ba3star5d b1t1ng sh1tw) but cute:



















and MY stunning staffy  :


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Just thought, has the 'c' word been banned by the 'one eyed monster of Downing Street' yet?


----------



## nmdbase (Jul 13, 2008)

nutty bird


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

Here's our Rolo..


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

my little kitten,awwww:lol:








]


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

steelej said:


> Here are my boys
> 
> Indy
> 
> ...


Beautiful images :thumb:


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

Look out or she will get you :lol:


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

My three wee contributions :

Beanie,



























Bumble,









Miya,









Craig.


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

ashg said:


>


MONORAIL CAT!!!!










( http://www.icanhascheezburger.com ) :thumb:

more just monorail cats: http://icanhascheezburger.com/?s=monorail

Kirsty :lol:


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Here's Jimmy, today, recovering from an operation on his neck, yesterday, for a rapidly growing abcess that started the day before. Origin a mystery.










The babywear is to stop him scratching the wound. He quite enjoys wearing it!


----------



## CharlyLou (Jul 4, 2008)

Here's my jakey boy xxxxxx


----------



## ashg (Feb 25, 2008)

scrapchallenge said:


> MONORAIL CAT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

whens the judging btw?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

i dunno, the problem is this took off much more than i thought it would and now it is almost impossible to narrow them down to ten finalists for a poll!

I tell you what i'll have a go but please no one take offence if your pet aint in the poll.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, my little girly wins then, lol


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> i dunno, the problem is this took off much more than i thought it would and now it is almost impossible to narrow them down to ten finalists for a poll!
> 
> I tell you what i'll have a go but please no one take offence if your pet aint in the poll.


Can I suggest you use an external poll, as I do on another forum every month, for another photo competition. Substantially more options than 10. For example,

sitegadgets.com
pulsepoll.com
pollcode.com

HTH


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

tell you what we'll leave it run until the end of the month then do the poll.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

catagorise them, as theres quite a few? or an outright winner? or an outright winner of all categories?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

we'll just have 1st, 2nd & 3rd with no categories.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

hope my wabbit gets in, lol


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

glennv6 said:


> Aw she's soo cute!!! :thumb:


i dont really have him in the house but i do donate for his upkeep so i kind of own him (not sure which part though maybe a razor sharpe tooth :thumb


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

My best friend, 9 yrs old would you believe, great companion. Nickname - Chan baby


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

category 1 - dogs
category 2 - cats
category 3 - birds
category 4 - fish/aquatic
category 5 - reptiles
category 6 - horses/"livestock"
category 7 - rabbits/gerbils/hamsters/guineapigs
category 8 - exotics/other.

that do? then the winner of each category can be put forward for cutest pet.

When AOC have car of the month competition with high entries, its split into heats before hand to narrow it down.

Kirsty


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

scrapchallenge said:


> category 1 - dogs
> category 2 - cats
> category 3 - birds
> category 4 - fish/aquatic
> ...


:thumb:

then my wabbit gets a chance! :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

scrapchallenge said:


> category 1 - dogs
> category 2 - cats
> category 3 - birds
> category 4 - fish/aquatic
> ...


problem is birds, fish/aquatics, reptiles, horses/livestock are never cute, they might be good looking animals but cute they ain't.


----------



## scrapchallenge (Jul 17, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> problem is birds, fish/aquatics, reptiles, horses/livestock are never cute, they might be good looking animals but cute they ain't.


aw, how can you call this not cute? 




































even more cute ones here: 
http://ukshires.net/bishop2.htm

Kirsty


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ok i admit that's quite cute, seen as it's a baby.


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Here are a couple of pics from our 10 week old kittens.


----------



## DJStevieD (Jul 19, 2008)

My King Charles. A devil in Disguise.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Lee_1075 said:


> Here are a couple of pics from our 10 week old kittens.


They look big for 10 weeks!


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

rmorgan84 said:


> They look big for 10 weeks!


Hmm, born on the 18th of May...... German Monster kittens maybe? :doublesho


----------



## Coullio (Nov 4, 2007)

Blackie the Springador (Cross Springer Spaniel & Labrador) 7 weeks old and loves to nip/bite everything.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

my 4 year old Lab


----------



## faithless (Jul 8, 2008)

carrot

















helli

















jack









murry


----------



## Lirin (Jun 9, 2008)

Horrible quality, as it was taken on my mobile....


----------



## malinmip (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's my dog: Taiga, 7 months old Whippet girl.

Baby pic:










Grown up:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

......


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

mine took a partial liking to my cuppa at 3am in morning:lol::lol:


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

My little puppy before taking the Growth Pill....










And after...


----------



## Newms (Jun 14, 2007)

Our little westie Max


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Aw! Max RULES! What a cool dog. I'm a cat person, but I'd love that dog :thumb:


----------



## chip20 (Mar 9, 2008)

*cute pets*

My cat's Max & Paddy.Stealing a cuddle when no-one is looking!


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Renmure said:


> My little puppy before taking the Growth Pill....


What breed of dog is that, and for scale how tall are you? 

An old friend used to have an Italian Spinone who would do that. My friend is 6 foot 4 and the dog would be looking in his eyes!


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Little Boy Blue









Remington









All the brothers together:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Here's my entries:
> 
> Dad just bought them on the weekend for Mum for her 50th Birthday. They are absolute nutters! They don't stand still for more than 3 seconds!
> 
> ...





Marcus_RS4 said:


> Little Boy Blue


Snap!


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Is yours Selkirk Rex - variant? They look very similar!


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Halo:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Marcus_RS4 said:


> Is yours Selkirk Rex - variant? They look very similar!


No idea mate, they belong to my mother, they were bloody expensive and that's about all i know!


----------



## bluevortex (Aug 10, 2007)

Our Westie Timmy doing his Jedi bit.....









My Jack Russel - Riley


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Marcus_RS4 what breed of cat have you got?


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## JDMSI (Jul 23, 2008)

Epic animal thread! Dozer my Bull Terrier at 10 weeks and 7 months:


----------



## Magic Numbers (Aug 11, 2008)

Shogun aged 7









Tyson aged 6


----------



## Alfa GTV (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## nitro-rhys (Jan 21, 2008)

^^ that cat! its lovely lol


----------



## mattwesty (Jan 2, 2006)

meet Dave:

as a nipper..









in action!!


















and now a full size loafer


----------



## kipper (Sep 4, 2006)

nice one of my wee molly








after being told she's minding the house








going for a dip


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)

^^Dont mistake her for a wash mitt!


----------



## P2P (Feb 5, 2008)

Meet Cooper



















Meet Lolly


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

my nut case shep, ex rescue dog as well.

after the bath he got 30 mins after coming in the house as he stank and had more than a few fleas on him

he went to the vet for a check over to be sure he didn't have scabies or something as he was very bald. turned out he had a flea allergy so all was ok.

had his claws clipped as a bit long and the vet said bring him back in a couple of months for a 2nd check up.

went back with him and was accused of trying to pull a fast one, as he had filled out, put on some weight and muscle (he was skinny you could count ribs) and was just generally happier and not the same dog.

had him for ten years and he was put down at 14 we think as we never knew his real age but guessed at 4 due to cancer in the tail, arthritus (sp?) and general ill health which was causing him a lot of pain and distress.

it was decided quickly not to let him suffer any longer and he was duly taken to the vet, and his ashes are now buried in his fave spot under the hedge in the front garden.


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

P2P said:


> ^^^ Thats a very, very nice photo :thumb:


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

caption could read

"what are you doing lying on the grass you plank?"


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Mark J said:


> ..............Libbys sister - 'Giggsy'!!


Hey Mark, has yours grown up a bit like her sister????


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Hey Mark, has yours grown up a bit like her sister????


Hey Graham

I was thinking about these little beautys today :thumb:
How is she getting on?

Robbie


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Hey Graham
> 
> I was thinking about these little beautys today :thumb:
> How is she getting on?
> ...


She's a mare really!!! but a fantastic cat. Even getting on with the old cat too!! although they still fight!!!! (kinda like cat UFC).

Where are the rest rob?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> She's a mare really!!! but a fantastic cat. Even getting on with the old cat too!! although they still fight!!!! (kinda like cat UFC).
> 
> Where are the rest rob?


Cat UFC pmsl :lol: 
The others went to my mum.
And there as mad as you can get mate they dont stop :lol: but she loves them.

I had to give her a discount though :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


>


She's a beauty.


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

P2P said:


> Meet Cooper


Are you telling him off in both of your pics of him?


----------



## ScottRST (Jul 4, 2008)

The cat known as spidercat..


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

This is Jake at about 2 years old... he's now 7 and still daft as a brush.





































Some excellent pics in this thread... just killed a couple of hours catching up on it.


----------



## 555 (Aug 14, 2008)

Biskit the 8 week old GoldenDoodle .


----------



## GhostsForge (Oct 8, 2006)

Yet more cats, Missy and Sam


----------



## shaun1978 (Aug 17, 2008)

heres my little lab girl belle.


----------



## Aj526 (Sep 6, 2008)

Bailey when she was a puppy

















and she got a big cake for her first birthday


----------



## ric type r (May 16, 2007)

Harvy, Mad as a box of frogs.:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

will there by judging of any kind somewhen?


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok here's our 2 little rogues. There brother & sister

The girl Jess









And Buffy









And we have a new edition coming next wed!


----------



## arcdef (Apr 17, 2008)

so who gets to go through all these to decide a winner??


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

My Rottweiler Baillie










Thumper the Rabbit










And Porky the Pig :lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

that an indoor wabbit?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Bird spotting


----------



## alanman (Sep 7, 2008)

lol some great pets in here, here is my menace Jo Jo, Shar Pei cross English Staffy at 2 months



















here he is not long after










An now pushing 6 months


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> that an indoor wabbit?


na he lives outside but has an indoor cage for the winter


----------



## minimadmike (Sep 3, 2008)

Benson the boxer:










And if its for a 'cute' competition:


----------



## Rikimaru (Aug 1, 2008)

Here are my 2 pets.

Hana Chan the dog;




























A more recent pic










and Momo chan our chipmunk;


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's Ramstein, my 12week old Zwergpinscher (Miniature Pinscher for the non-German speakers).

These pics were taken on our first day together during the trip from County Durham back to London.

Some beautiful pets here.......but uhhh where do I collect my prize? :thumb:


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

here's my two husky pups when i first got them.
having a sleep,one of their unusal quiet moments









and now they are two years old


----------



## Kaz (Apr 19, 2006)

Here's my cat Dave..

As a kitten



















About a year old, he loves sleeping on car parcel shelves!










Fully grown


----------



## bigray (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

bullett said:


> here's my two husky pups when i first got them.
> having a sleep,one of their unusal quiet moments
> 
> 
> ...


god they are gorgeous. i want a husky soooo bad


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i really want an Alaskan Malamute, mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bullett (May 4, 2008)

for anyone wanting a husky i would suggest research! they are far far from a normal dog and alot get re-homed round 6months to a year due to their nature.

have a look here at some advise i gave a bloke i know
http://www.escortrscosworth.com/forum/showthread.php?t=949

there you will find a quick guide.it puts most off as they are a mission to own but i have always wanted them and was prepared


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

bullett said:


> have a look here at some advise i gave a bloke i know
> http://www.escortrscosworth.com/forum/showthread.php?t=949


Thanks for sharing that - great read :thumb:


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Didn't realise how close they actually were to the Wolf. Interesting stuff and lovely dogs :thumb:


----------



## Eeloe (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's our two,

Buster, a bit of a mongrel, we don't actually know what he is, but we think he's a mix of a shi tzu and a lasha apso
He rules!

















don't know how old he is either, he was a rescue dog, VERY badly treated...but loving it now

and here's Jodie, she's a lab cross my sister got as a puppy, but didn't want her after a few months, so we took her!
love her to bits!
she has a carebear
























the king...and two queens of the house....i don't even get a look in!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Here's our 18 month old German Shep. We rescued him last year after he was abandoned by his previous family. He's lovely...and enjoys inspecting my work whilst I'm cleaning alloys....


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Heres our little bugger!


----------



## ghost_walker (May 8, 2008)

Eeloe said:


> Here's our two,
> 
> Buster, a bit of a mongrel, we don't actually know what he is, but we think he's a mix of a shi tzu and a lasha apso
> He rules!


does this mean you have a new breed a ****e less?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

gug54321 said:


> Heres our little bugger!


Wow, amazing colours!

Can he/she talk?


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Wow, amazing colours!
> 
> Can he/she talk?


talk!!!!

the thing dont shut up and gets on my wick, which is my im cleaning my car most of the time!:lol:

been trying to pin it down too to give that beak a clay and a colli topcoat!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Johnson. 13 weeks.


----------



## littlelloydy (Sep 11, 2008)

Tigsey, staffies are the best dogs. She even comes to work with me


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Jim W said:


> Johnson. 13 weeks.


What a superb photograph!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

gug54321 said:


> talk!!!!
> 
> the thing dont shut up and gets on my wick, which is my im cleaning my car most of the time!:lol:
> 
> been trying to pin it down too to give that beak a clay and a colli topcoat!


lmao!! 

"you missed a bit"


----------



## rk6246 (May 21, 2007)

*Dave the LabX*

This is Dave










A bit dim


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

gug54321 said:


> talk!!!!
> 
> the thing dont shut up and gets on my wick


Does it swear? My barber said his swears all the time, and in a Somerset accent as well! :lol:

His G/F tries to get it to talk nice rather than swear, but her latest effort resulted in the Parrot saying "My name's timmy and I'm a pretty boy.......you c**t!"

:thumb:


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

Martyn YTFC said:


> Does it swear? My barber said his swears all the time, and in a Somerset accent as well! :lol:
> 
> His G/F tries to get it to talk nice rather than swear, but her latest effort resulted in the Parrot saying "My name's timmy and I'm a pretty boy.......you c**t!"
> 
> :thumb:


lmfao, it dont seem to pick up what we say it just says what it knows and thats it! still that could be a blessing with the language that goes on in our house!


----------



## mattwesty (Jan 2, 2006)

this is me and our new cat "squirell"










:wave:


----------



## LC Scooby (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres some of mine from a couple of years back, hes a bit bigger now though.


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

haircut anybody!


----------



## LC Scooby (Oct 12, 2008)

Couldn't do that as his kennel name was "Cool Dude"


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

more like hot dude


----------



## Chopper (Jun 23, 2006)

Winnie, 8 weeks old:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

millerman said:


> here is molly shes a proper cat!


oh, she's amazing, gorgeous, fantastic!! WOW, she's really beautiful!

I've wanted a "proper" cat for years!!! Karl says no. He'd rather keep the demon sprogs.. (he calls them kids, and says i cant post pics of them here, despite my arguing that they are in fact animals, and should be considered pests, er um, pets)


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

:doublesho
Not sure about cute, but a *fang*tastic animal.
Any more pics showing how big she is?


----------



## gorkemonat (Oct 14, 2008)

here's my dog named zorba it's an alabai which is uncommon breed in my country.


----------



## waxy (Feb 27, 2006)

My Saphy


----------



## kryten14 (Oct 6, 2008)

Valo....the worlds cheekiest rabbit


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

sooty.. my kitten


----------



## stink (Nov 19, 2008)

This is Harvey


----------



## Boyd (Aug 4, 2007)

My 2 loves


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

my big "pup"


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

Here is my Bengal called Jess!

This is when I went to see her at the breeders for the first time. No wiskers as her mum chews them off to stop them running away:lol:







The tower! Her favourie place:lol:























In the middle of a game of fetch! Yes really she will play for hours and bring it back to your feet!























And Sleeeep























Please excuse the dodgy photos


----------



## rilstone (Feb 28, 2008)

Meet Maisy,










This is what happens when your dog tries to help with washing the car. I did consider just dunking her in the water... She's softer than my mitt!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Aw! Man ... that Bengal is a fantastic creature. Nice one :thumb:


----------



## fari (Oct 31, 2008)

My Bearded Dragon...well explained to the wife as our daughters when i bought it but as she is only 2....


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Martyn YTFC said:


> This is Mooch in his usual stance waiting for someone to throw a ball for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly Mooch is no longer with us. We had to have him put to sleep last Saturday night. He'd lost the use of his back leg and was in a lot of pain. By the time we got to the Vets his front leg had gone and he was basically limp on the table. Not nice to see my little mate like that.

Miss him not meeting me when I come home.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Martyn YTFC said:


> Sadly Mooch is no longer with us. We had to have him put to sleep last Saturday night. He'd lost the use of his back leg and was in a lot of pain. By the time we got to the Vets his front leg had gone and he was basically limp on the table. Not nice to see my little mate like that.
> 
> Miss him not meeting me when I come home.


Sorry to see this... RIP Mooch


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Mooch. He was a good looking dog.
I grew up with Jack Russels and when they both died at about 18 years old, it was a very sad time.

Here's our Stella. We got her as a rescue dog when she was approx 1 yr old. There was no history with her as she was a stray - how could anyone throw her out???
We think there's a bit of border terrier in her but not sure what else.


































And one of Mums dog on the day she was picked up at 8 weeks old. Molly the maddest Jack Russel I've ever known. Now about 3 but just as loopy.









I should now add that this thread has made me lose about 3 hours of Christmas Eve - but worth it for all the pics of pets.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Martyn YTFC said:


> Sadly Mooch is no longer with us. We had to have him put to sleep last Saturday night. He'd lost the use of his back leg and was in a lot of pain. By the time we got to the Vets his front leg had gone and he was basically limp on the table. Not nice to see my little mate like that.
> 
> Miss him not meeting me when I come home.


Ohh mate thats just cut straight through me. He's in a safe place now


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Here's our Kitten:





































We are still thinking of a name for him :thumb:


----------



## popey (Jan 4, 2009)

Daisy:


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

RIP Mooch



ahaydock said:


> Here's our Kitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely looking Kitten
How about Snowball or Frosty


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

This cheeky little chap is Smudge.




























Ain't Cat's just the most arrogant of pets? He's a right little sod at times.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

has there been a winner yet?


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

There all winners!

I think this thread is just for fun.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> has there been a winner yet?


There was going to be a winner (no prize though) but the thread exploded with so many entries and it just became impossible to choose a winner so if everyone is ok with it, we'll just have it for fun!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

How about a little twist? Whose pet, other than your own, would you most like?

I get first dibs on Haydock's white tiger kitten :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Orca said:


> I get first dibs on Haydock's white tiger kitten :thumb:


You should see him at the moment running up and down the hallway, slipping on the laminate flooring playing with his toys lol


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

What did you decide to call the kitten? 

Gaz's mom :wave:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

ahaydock said:


> Here's our Kitten:
> 
> We are still thinking of a name for him :thumb:


"dog"

I like it? :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I think we went for Romeo Jnr after his Dad, who was Romeo. The we can call him Romeo, Jnr, RJ, Romey etc. TBH it was a hard choice, but thanks for all the suggestions :thumb:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

Henry the 10 stone Bullmastif. Also a rescue dog we got from Battersea.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Hope this works - 1st time using Photobucket
Max my Weimaraner - at 8 weeks.....



















and here at 15 months old....


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

*r buster the golden retiver lab*

View attachment 6575


View attachment 6576


View attachment 6577


View attachment 6578


View attachment 6580


hyper active lab obsed with woods and is mate luka.prefers the one bucket method keeps is paws cold in summer.hes about 17 mounth old now and wont eat out of a bowl after feed im on a plate or dry food on carpet freakey eater.going to stud im when hes two because hes got nearly a full papers with all competion winners champion america and britian.hes a lot more toned up now had him in natural gym in woods and local lakes post pictures when i find one


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's my puppy COOPER.......



















http://premium1.uploadit.org/****neyPlayboy//Cooper-AvatarSMALLER.jpg


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

here's my little monkey!!

And a little monkey he is


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool Monkey :thumb:


----------



## matt strike (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's mine

Abou ten weeks old:









Five weeks old with me (I'm not stoned, honest)










Asleep in his favourite spot (btw - that's a large sofa)


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are our two Red Setters.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Millie aged 8 weeks


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cute kit :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

My rescue staffie Bruno


----------



## Banacheq (Oct 4, 2007)

My 6 yr old Greyhound rescue. His racing name was Cactus Xamine, but we just call him Zammin. He's the softest dog I've ever pet. I can trace his sire line back to 1820 and a dog named Pilot in the UK. The dam line is almost as long.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 8, 2008)

matt strike said:


> Here's mine
> ...


Ow a Great Pyrenees, reminds me of mine. She always loved to sleep on my lap. She passed away some 2 years ago at age 11.
Maroesja, for the first time at my home:









At age 10:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

Heres my Mums pyrenean and her pyrenean/golden retriever cross pup.


----------



## Anto164 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's one of my dogs, he's called Toby.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Right here are a couple of photos of our Kitten I took earlier on my phone (bless him):

Fast asleep in my arms:










Sleeping where he shouldn't lol:










:thumb:


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

Latest pic of our 11 week old Lab daisy


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

newest addition at 12 weeks 









and our last lab before she passed away with cancer


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice pics Stevie211

Know how you feel, I lost mine to cancer at Christmas.
Very difficult to get over at that time.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that James.


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

James_R said:


> Nice pics Stevie211
> 
> Know how you feel, I lost mine to cancer at Christmas.
> Very difficult to get over at that time.


thanks james  
defo know how you feel there as i still get misty eyed here when i think about her


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

alli my american staff . lazy little pig


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Here is a few pics of my 4 month old Shar Pei puppy...


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Balls why cant i get the pics to work??


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

^^^^

Cancel last i got it sorted :thumb:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

some size chopper on him lol
lovely dog m8


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

and here is my little boy 
max the rotti!!!!!!


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

and here he is now!!!


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

my shar pei.


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

My newly aquired pooch:-


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

2 weeks until this little fella comes home


----------



## wayne (Mar 25, 2009)

My cute pussy cat kurt.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I wonder if this thread will live forever, lol.


----------



## darren_mk (Mar 16, 2009)

My dog and cat!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

The first picture of your two guys kind of looks like, "What the heck are you supposed to be?" .. and the second, "Who cares? Let's be friends". Awwww :thumb:


----------



## Andy_RX8 (Jun 6, 2008)

Molly:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cute pup :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

cute one molly this is are buster
View attachment 7717
labs are the best:thumb:


----------



## focus_neil (Nov 9, 2007)

Thought i had aready posted but obviously not.

These are my 2 furry children.

Firstly Pippa or stinky as i call her.










nearly 11 and i dont mean months. Still looks like a pup and acts like one. In the last 2 years she has become diabetic and as a result gone blind but this dosnt stop her bombing about.  Has not a boring life, found as a pup and abducted twice.

Belle,

cuddling with me (very common) sorry for the ugly mug










taking a snooze after a good wrestling match lol










We rescued her about 18 months ago from the dogs trust, shes now just over 2 we think. We got her to help guide pip about as her eye sight got worse. When we first go her she was very scared of people, obviously mis treated, kicked and punched we think. Didnt know how to play and crawled on her belly most of the time. It only took 2 weeks of being round pip to start building her confidence and now she goes off by herself into the woods. Mad as cheese and so affectionate towards people she knows 

Thanks for reading

neil


----------



## drainaudio (Jan 18, 2006)

Here's Ramstein my Miniature Pinscher (Germany's ratter for centuries and the blueprint for the Doberman) - he's currently 10 months old, weighs 4.3kg and can match adult Whippets for speed........he does this on a daily basis, the bigger the dog the more he wants to play "chase", the speed is astonishing as is the height he can jump..

Anyway, this is a "cute" pet thread so here he is modelling for a dog clothing company at 6 months old.........yes he looks good, and so he should, I was on a two year waiting list, he's come from show stock on both sides.

I love him like a child 

Cheers, Geoff.


----------



## n80krr (Mar 31, 2009)

*Hero*










This is our little Hero


----------



## ash-1990 (Apr 7, 2009)

Lennox 3Yr Old Staffy and angel at 6 weeks old when we picked her


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking looking Staff:thumb:


----------



## LiE (Feb 16, 2009)

Me and my 7 month old german spitz.


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

our cavalier puppy on its first day with us


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Ollie


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Here is Buster the Border Terrier:


----------



## graeme (Jan 7, 2006)

TarkMalbot said:


> Here is Buster the Border Terrier:


Cracking wee dogs. Always make me think about that film something about mary.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

meet tilly. 7 week old pug


----------



## Glynnbt (Jan 15, 2009)

Heres some pics of my 2 mutts, Moris is a 4 year old (supose to be) jack x collie, Dexter is a 10month old rotty

































Me and Dexy snogging


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

JDMSI said:


> Epic animal thread! Dozer my Bull Terrier at 10 weeks and 7 months:
> View attachment 4707
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely bully you have there :thumb:

Here is Suds









And Roxy


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

here's charlie!!


----------



## Michael B. (Apr 17, 2009)

Ashlan


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

*my frontosa*

my frontosa


----------



## RichieLee (Jun 29, 2008)

some very very adorable dogs here! Sorry Neil but Suds scares me! They always have looked brutish to my eyes.


----------



## Christophe (Apr 24, 2009)

Walter


----------



## Neil_Ireland (Jun 10, 2006)

RichieLee said:


> some very very adorable dogs here! Sorry Neil but Suds scares me! They always have looked brutish to my eyes.


I know, she did look a bit scary but she was the most gentle pet I've ever had. Amazing around people and children and so chilled out, nothing would phase her.
She got cancer of the liver a few years ago


----------



## Chris-DC5 (Apr 26, 2009)

This is Stig. He is a Jack Russell x Pug (Jug) !! 9 weeks old


----------



## kos (Jun 19, 2008)

theo when he was 3 months



















not the best quality pic, but it was with the camera on the phone the day i brought him home.










back in feb , looking confused in the snow....










now at 8 months


----------



## wheatley (Mar 23, 2008)

Hatchet.....2yrs old and a handful!


----------



## Marhy (Mar 22, 2009)

flatfour said:


> our cavalier puppy on its first day with us


Excellent pic :thumb:


----------



## liammc (Mar 9, 2009)

heres my dog milly at 6 weeks

chocolate lab x collie


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 19, 2009)

Old pics of puppy i used to have, wee black lab called snuffles



















I miss her


----------



## Sickboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is Poppy my Shih Tzu


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Some great pets - liking that 1st pic Sickboy :thumb:


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Little Eddie my 9 1/2 week old Border Terrier.


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

The latest addition to my family of dogs our now 3month old lasadoodle poppy.....










And with our naughty border collie......


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

I think my dog wins 
Everyone Meet Max!


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> I think my dog wins
> Everyone Meet Max!


Love St Bernards! :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

mine...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice pic Damon we have two black labs and I would not part with them.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

tilly at 12 weeks iirc


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Chas and Dave the Degu's..










Chas on his own..










Simba our Lionhead...










Bunny our Lop









And finally! Our rescued rabbits Flower (black) and Misty



















Like a friggin Zoo in my house!


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Eddie the Border Terrier is getting a lot bigger now. He's 15 weeks now, 13 when this pic was taken.



(click for the bigger one)


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

Stupid cat:










On guard!:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sickboy said:


> Here is Poppy my Shih Tzu


lol, they are awesome pictures mate! :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

*buster does skegvegas*

cant get the little sod out of sea got but on lead started to try and drag people out of water.
View attachment 8501


View attachment 8502
labs are the best there just always up to something.


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

Meet willow :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

rusey93 said:


> Meet willow :thumb:


did u get a free tin of paint with this dog


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

chrisc said:


> did u get a free tin of paint with this dog


Unfortunately not, she's a bearded collie not a old english :thumb:


----------



## handicap7 (Nov 24, 2007)

Meet Bubba..........Giving his film star nonchalant looking off into the distance stare.:lol:


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

My Russian Dwarf hamster having another nap


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

from this








then this








to this


----------



## DangerMouse (Jun 14, 2006)

Sandro said:


> same pic i just posted in the other thread
> 
> Thumper (i didnt name him, honest )


Looks identical to my old rabbit!!


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Dunno about cute... but, from this....










To this.... in 6 months!!


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

My german sheppard


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

^^ at least make some holes for his ears


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

My Devil Dog came with warranty that she would lick anyone to death who dared enter the house.


----------



## topcat36 (Apr 29, 2007)

*My Babies that Ex has*

Here are my two beautiful borders, Sasha and Millie.

Sasha is the Tri coloured one - cute or what


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

ShineyHelmet said:


> View attachment 9234


*"What you laughing at? This really is a hold up!"*


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

my new hamster Jeff


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

ShineyHelmet said:


> My german sheppard
> View attachment 9233
> 
> View attachment 9234


That's fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 6, 2008)

This would be our Labrador pup, Weller, hes 21 weeks old now so a bit bigger than this now.


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

Dakota. My Siberian Husky


----------



## bigbro (Jul 27, 2009)

ratboy said:


> Hi All
> First Post so :wave:
> Here is a picture of our Jack Russell Woody.


i vote this one!!!


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

heres one of my girlfriends dog, haha check the face !










and when he had a session on perranporth beach !










and one of her bunny


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

jonmaddock said:


> heres one of my girlfriends dog, haha check the face !


If Bud ever do another advert you should enter the dog for it lol :doublesho:lol:

WAZ'UP


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

Just found this and got to post a picture of Murphy!!
Here he is a few months ago








a month ago








and last week








and sleeping - as he does a lot!








He's a real cutie!!
Ming the soft


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

*Well heres my deviant rascal......forgive the doggys version of a sex toy beside her....lol
*










*and heres her grown up now*










*Thought this was a good capture on her first sighting of a highland coo*


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

What a great looking dog. What make is she?


----------



## octane (Mar 24, 2009)

a concoction of fine breeds going by her family history

Labrador
Roheidsian Ridgeback
Collie
Alsation

And by heck she shows the characteristics of them all!!!!!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Nom, Nom, Nom


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's one of my first Shar Pei's as a pup... he's called Bud and all grown up now!

Sorry, only a scan of a hard copy, but still the most cute looking pup ever!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Thats cool as **** Darren


----------



## 9868 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know, check out the Nora Batty style legs! lol. Love it when they're young!


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

My kitty cat


----------



## LiveWire88 (Sep 5, 2009)

Not to sure what type of pet this is, (my misses bought it) I think its a rat?

Cute tho!!


----------



## mxb74 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry about the quality (cam phone piccy!)

Here's our buggs all wrapped up after having a bath.........










Blahhh Facebook says share this with anyone in the world by giving them the link..... dont work tho.... Will upload it to Photobucket in a bit !


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

Ellie,my 13 month old labrador


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Heres a few of Zeus (i have two dogs but havent got one of simba on photoshop yet)
Ill post up some more picks when i get them on photobucket


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Seth, who we recently re-homed from the Dogs Trust:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Girl Cat



Boy cat



Crazy dog !


----------



## bluepeter (Dec 18, 2009)

Mini the jack russel rescued from the gypsies, 8 weeks old
really like this photo, shame its poor phone quality










Mini, 8 months old


----------



## ets2k9 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is Bailey Bear my chocolate monster:









Our ducks Dexter,Duff, Izzy & Axle


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

my girlfriends half lab half staff, Harvey 










and her one year old cat Oscar, attacking her shorthand notes :lol::


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I want bailey bear!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Not cute but thinks hes a pornstar (I might add he's stupid) he likes to share the bed with reginald the cat rather than his cage with harry his brother


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Heres Hyde in one of his bad moods.....vet doesnt know what to do with him.....










:lol: Na i have no pets really.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

alexf said:


> my girlfriends half lab half staff, Harvey


Your Harvey looks just like my Seth? I think you just unearthed what Seth is crossed with, cheers.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok you want cute, well you asked for it!







Only joking, mach and hemi as puppies







Hemi posing







Recent one of the pair of them








Fantastic pets and my best friends:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

This is oscar we got him two weeks ago from gsd rescue.

















These little tearaways leo the sh1tbag and simba the german spitz.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

My 2 jack russels


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

My dog Bear (Collie x Rottweiler), Thick as they come lol










not got a clue about the ducks behind him:


----------



## Crom Boo (Mar 1, 2010)

:tumbleweed: Those ducks are geese !


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Crom Boo said:


> :tumbleweed: Those ducks are geese !


lol same difference??


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

Check out that tongue ladies. This is Darcy, the reason why my car boot is so hairy.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

He just put a saliva trail on my monitor! :lol:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Heres max 10 months ago









Then decided to get another 
Ben about 7 weeks ago, The 2 of them are mad together









Two of them together at the weekend


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'll bet that last look on his face is down to you making whining noises!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Haha yeh i was making some kind of noise to get his attention


----------



## head (Mar 16, 2010)

my boxer


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

My old cat Chloe, RIP  She was a stupidly strong healthy cat. She just went missing when we moved house. 










This is Geri!



























Geri is...not very strong, healthy and....daft


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Heres max 10 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely sheperds dude:thumb: but im bias anyway


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dubplate Dan said:


> This is oscar we got him two weeks ago from gsd rescue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does nobody else see a little rod stewart in oscar:lol:


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

dubplate Dan said:


> lovely sheperds dude:thumb: but im bias anyway


Thanks mate :thumb: Post some pics of yours.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

raitkens83 said:


> Thanks mate :thumb: Post some pics of yours.


oscar pictured above your post is my boy and the two little ones are the wifes choice.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Does nobody else see a little rod stewart in oscar:lol:


:lol: can see what your saying but i wont tell him you said that as he may get upset.

simba highly resembles a wookie imho


----------



## craig todd (May 17, 2009)

great pics everyone:thumb:

this our kira and son bandit 









the nightmares asleep


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

One of my mums cats, who unfortunately had to be PTS last year, wee Misty










And our three greyhounds

Saffy










Major - one of my fave pics of him










and Aero










Who said they're graceful dogs? lol


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

What do you feed the greyhounds, there all flat out on their back


----------



## rossco_pico (Feb 24, 2010)

Brekk the Golden retriever at 5 weeks










1 week










Chase the chocolate lab at 10 weeks










and now.....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Jack said:


> What do you feed the greyhounds, there all flat out on their back


That's a greyhounds favourite position, known as the dead ****roach. Very graceful, not lol


----------



## Roo1978 (May 12, 2007)

Heres our two:
Thistle, rescue dog from Aberdeen. She's around 8 now








And Freddie, a rescue cat from Aberdeen as well. He's around 3 now


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

A couple of friends kittens off PumaPeople.com ...


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

here is my German Shorthaired Pointer

*cute mode:*





































*mental mode:*


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I like Mental Mode


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks! so do i! lol


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

My Boy KC SBT Mason

The most soppy dog i have ever met LOL!!! You wouldn't think it by looking at him but he is a real tart

pics................. and my website..... http://riskysstaffords.co.uk/


----------



## bunglebear32 (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is Muffin the Norweigen (?) Forest Cat


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

bunglebear32 said:


> Here is Muffin the Norweigen (?) Forest Cat


... aren't those guys huge? Like bigger than Maine *****!


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

I win worlds cutest dog " Princess Tia"


----------



## JSH1988 (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## muaythaiboxer (Mar 14, 2010)

*blue staffy*

denny at 4-5 weeks


----------



## C_strike (Mar 23, 2010)

this is a really nice set of pics of my staffie *****, Freyja, when she was teeny last autumn


----------



## podge07 (Oct 22, 2009)

My brown Border Collie Callie

This is shortly after we got her.









Her looking very cheeky









How she is now two years on.









Callie caught red pawed.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 1, 2010)

*This is Blue!*

Blue is about 16 months old and is a very loving dog!


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is our Parson Russell, Bambi. She is 6y/o.


----------



## stedman (Aug 13, 2009)

Bit of an essay here, but what the hell. (Stolen from my Pistonheads reply).

Thought i'd add my few 

First had Cracker. Named after he was born on Christmas day, and his all of his litter names had to start with 'C' (bread by Guide Dogs). Very big Pedigree Lab, so big in fact that loads of people though he was Great Dane/Lab.










He failed as a Guide Dog as he wouldn't let go of a ball for anyone. *an-y-one!* 
Guide Dogs finally gave up on him, he realised from a very early age being a Guide Dog was too much like hard work! We/I got him in March 2004. His life was unfortunately cut very short, and I made the decision in September 2008. To this day, I don't think I will ever see a Male Vet cry again.

Loads and loads of people i've spoken to who have had many dogs before said they have always had a special 'one'. I think he was my special 'one'. I grew up with him from when I was 15 years old, and he was my dog (although Mum and Dads bills ). I was also the only one who he would drop a ball for  His talent? Being able to hold 2 tennis balls...AND a rugby ball in his mouth all at once!

After the inevitable came all a bit too soon, we all as a family decided that the house was just too spacious without a dog! The next dog would be more of a family/parents dog. I would be eventually moving out, whilst my Brother was already in his last year of uni/job hunting. My parents have a house in France, so will be relocating there.

Cue Baxter. Baxter was named after the film, Anchorman.

I was once watching the out-takes of Anchorman, and just after Baxter gets kicked off the bridge, a little kid catches him and asks his dad if he can call him, 'Cracker'. Hey presto, we have a name!
I was fond of Crunchie or Crumpet, but my dad point-blank refused to shout "CRUMPET!" in public.

We collected Baxter on 23rd December 2008. NOT A CHRISTMAS DOG, just how timings worked out.









Baxter ~13 Weeks old.









Baxter ~13 Weeks old.

After a few weeks, and a lot of thinking it was decided that it would be unfair to let Baxter grow up in France all alone, in a village with a population less than 200 people. It was also the best time to get another, as they would both grow up together.

Cue Jaspar! The reason we chose this name was because another Jaspar was how me came to meet Cracker. Jaspar was also a failed Guide Dog and also a black Lab! Yes the names are very similar, but we only have to say one name and they both come running back 










Baxter+Jaspar are ALWAYS together, and really are best mates.










Jaspar actually sleeps onto of Baxt alot of the time!

Baxter is now 18 months old, Jaspar is 13 months.

Sorry about a long rant, but it gets it out my system now i've moved out and only see them every 6 weeks or so!

One more picture for good measure


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

Reading Stedman's post made me want to share a pic of another Jaspar. This time, not a dog but a cat! I'm not a "cat person" but Jaspar belonged to an ex of mine and he weedled his way into my heart in a way no cat had ever done or will ever do. When I split up with the ex, I was more upset about leaving Jaspar behind than her! He was a real vicious ginger fluff puff. :lol:


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

This is Ted. He leaves his white hairs everywhere and is a scruffpuss but we love him.

He has 2 big black spots on his fur on the other side which look very random and make him rather unique  He's also a very loving cat, similar to a dog in the way that he is always there for a cuddle and not out all the time.


----------



## NovalutionGSi (Apr 19, 2010)

Here is the Late "Sheba", a British Tipped Short hair, breed by my Mum, Registered Name of Pennydown Katie Starlight. she used to be shown as well and did fairly well. 
She was 12 in this Pic, and lived on till she was 15.









This is Annie.... also a British Tipped Short hair and again breed by my mum. as you can see she's enjoying herself at the largest show in the UK! 









OK, so thats the Cats, now not sure how this is going to come out, but this is Millie the Chocolate Lab.... 








yes, shes asleep, upside down!

And at the request of the Missus, her Rabbit..... 

















He does like to help with the work on the Nova too.....

































He soon gets bored....


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is my Japanese Akita. He is now 11 years old. I first saw him when he was 5 weeks old and took ownership of him when he was 8 weeks.

The Akita is a dominant dog and as an owner you have to instil from the very beginning that you are 'Alpha'. This is an ongoing process throughout the life of the dog although it is not as bad when they get older. One of the ways to let the dog know who is alpha is to stare at it straight in the eye. A typical Akita will look away as they take that as a threat. You have to hold the dogs head still and stare as long as he will allow before he pulls his head away. Next time you meet an Akita, try and stare him out, he will look away, try it with another dog and it will stare back.

8 weeks old


















Isle of Skye 2007









He hates swimming but loves paddling in the streams









He loves to lick out yoghurt pots and foil oven trays


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ That is just lovable :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Well I think its time to unveil my entry into this:

Ladies and Gents meet Boots, my 7 month old Boxer pup; daft as the proverbial and a total sweetie. He makes us laugh every single day.

First pic is when he was around 8 weeks, then going up to pretty much how he is now. Boxer fans will know how much of a joy these buggers are, but so worth it :thumb:





































Bless.....


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Great looking dog there, Boxers are one of lifes natural comedians :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

my crested gecko mampi


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

really nice boxer there alxg, my girlfriend has 2, a brindle boy thats 7 and well lets say he has his senior moments lol and has a red/ginger girl thats 6 or 7 months old and shes crazy, and gives us the same look as yours in pic 3 lol


----------



## seat (Jul 18, 2009)

My stafford 
5 week old

















1 year 

















Gheto style


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

^ very nice dog there. Looks a bit more obedient than mine.


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't know this thread was on here!

Here's our little man, Hudson!

He's a blue merle Austrailian Shepherd and is now a year old.
He is 8 weeks in the first photo...










And one of him now after a long beach walk...


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Ralphie is a Jack and Westie cross.
as a puppy:

























all grown up:


----------



## Yun_says (Apr 8, 2010)

here's a pic of my 3 year old dog, a mini daschund


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

heres my girlfriends boxers there mad!

ruby a few weeks old









more grown up









butch the crazy dog









having a sleep one night lol









both together


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

They will get bigger and older but they will never grow up!







Uncanny isn't it


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Steve220 (May 11, 2010)

Here's my cat Gizmo


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Max, when we got him home from Manchester Dogshome, we think he was about 1 then.









2 years later









He's a sod for getting in bed, the misses goes mad LOL









Misses with Max and with Bella who we found on a farm in Wales last year aged about 4


----------



## RedDog (Mar 30, 2010)

Meet Ned, my Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

not the best picture but these are my two dogs winston (white and blue) and william ( white and Orange) sadly had to but winston to sleep yesturday and already miss him so much


----------



## bfguk (May 13, 2010)

little billy


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

magpie27 said:


> not the best picture but these are my two dogs winston (white and blue) and william ( white and Orange) sadly had to but winston to sleep yesturday and already miss him so much


Condolences buddy, thats sad


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> Well I think its time to unveil my entry into this:
> 
> Ladies and Gents meet Boots, my 7 month old Boxer pup; daft as the proverbial and a total sweetie. He makes us laugh every single day.
> 
> ...


Fair play alex he is a handsome chap just as you said:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Our Persian Gizmo
























and Hymalayan Tosca
























Both together
















Gizmo is 11 and Tosca is nearly 10. Theyre such a pair and have us constantly amused!


----------



## bigbenstrikes (Sep 9, 2009)

Heres a picture of my 17 year old cat this year.. 

Hes called Baby!


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I just had to enter this one!


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

here is snowball









and here is charlie.


----------



## twoblacklines (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

This is our family dog Ollie. He's a pedigree blue staff and now 11months old. He's a proper little character and one of the most obdient dogs (not THE best as he has his moments :lol i know. They do say dogs are a man's best friend (especially when your friends disown you for being too ocd with your car ) well this lil chap is certainly mine.










At 9 Months old


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

tilly the pug 
or "pig" as shes referred to










before i got her i didnt really like dogs, surprises me how much of a happy soul most dogs have


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

nice staffy r6 smithy! really like blue staffys don't see many of them


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

'Holly' our 4 year old english ****er spaniel:-


----------



## GeeTeeEye (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is Thumper our Bunny who is the silver fox breed. Sadly he is no longer with us, he's very much missed.


----------



## .Ryan. (Jan 18, 2010)

This is Bronson. 11 Year old Golden Retriever, riddled with arthritis, but still happy!



















And Bailey, 2 years old from memory


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Meet Milo , a Rescue dog found tied up in a park on Bonfire night!! Was a whippet cross till we fed him up a bit n realised he's a staffy cross!! Dangerous breed my a**e!




























And Rosie, another rescue dog, not let out of her previous house for 5 year's and was used as a puppy machine, she's the nasty one of the 2 lol.


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey

Rokka the English Bulldog (8 months now)








at 5months








at 4 months









Lolly Pug (1yrs old)

















Pixie Persian (2yrs Old)


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Ohh your bulldog is beautiful :argie::argie:


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Is that last pic a wookie


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

AustCy said:


>


cutie !! i want one of these next !! is she well behaved and good with kids and stuff


----------



## AustCy (Jun 9, 2010)

bakersgal said:


> cutie !! i want one of these next !! is she well behaved and good with kids and stuff


She is very well behaved and very clever but intensely stubborn at times, soft as a brush around children or any other animals.

She picks things uop very fast but it sometimes a case of 'ill do it when i want to, im busy now doing nothing'

As for Pixie - yes she is wookie like  she is shaved now like a lion in preperation for the impending HOT SUMMER :thumb:

thanks for the nice comments


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Your pug is fantastic, I have a black one, very very caring dogs.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Some recent snaps of Zeus and Simba from the park the other day :


























And one of them together :


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I love your dogs Rikki. Very nice


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

this is Floyd my gfs rabbit


----------



## jonmaddock (Jan 26, 2007)

and Basil with his favourite hat on


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

AustCY - Love the Bulldog, the attitude in that close up "get the hell out of my face, taking pictures and s**t" love it. What a cute face.

I would like to have either a Staffie or Boxer.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Our lilly sporting a screw on her magnet for the catflap lol


----------



## alankharrison (Nov 27, 2009)

Our new pup Skye in the snow earlier this year










And playing with our other dog Tam


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

this is bailey our 10 months old siberian husky x collie


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

HornetSting said:


> AustCY - Love the Bulldog, the attitude in that close up "get the hell out of my face, taking pictures and s**t" love it. What a cute face.
> 
> I would like to have either a Staffie or Boxer.


The one draw back to a boxer is they love to be loved and everywhere you go there is always someone wanting to give them one, you can barely go for a walk!


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

This is Tootsi, she is the best cat ever, makes me laugh so much, how ever she has been missing for a week now, and to say im gutted is an understatment.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gandi said:


> View attachment 13306
> 
> 
> This is Tootsi, she is the best cat ever, makes me laugh so much, how ever she has been missing for a week now, and to say im gutted is an understatment.


Oh mate, sorry to hear about Tootsi. I hope she returns safely. Have you tried posters and informing vets and your local Cats Protection Branch?
She is the spitting image of my elderly cat Saffy who sadly had to be PTS a couple of months ago, aged 18.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Not sure if I've posted any pics of Meg before but here is a newish one ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

Millie Moos about 4 years old i think. My friend found her on someone doorstep, very lovely and friendly !!










Waiting for the ball to be thrown.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Franco50 said:


> Oh mate, sorry to hear about Tootsi. I hope she returns safely. Have you tried posters and informing vets and your local Cats Protection Branch?
> She is the spitting image of my elderly cat Saffy who sadly had to be PTS a couple of months ago, aged 18.


Done the Lot posters up flyers through doors all vets have been informed, she is tagged so we will get a call should she be taken in.
But myslef and the wife miss her dearly, my other cat has been a bit funny aswell, i just hope she returns safe and sound, or if not is bening looked after and is making some one else smile as much as she did me.

18 Years not a bad innings for cat, she must have had a very good life and been very well cared for.


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Gandi said:


> Done the Lot posters up flyers through doors all vets have been informed, she is tagged so we will get a call should she be taken in.
> But myslef and the wife miss her dearly, my other cat has been a bit funny aswell, i just hope she returns safe and sound, or if not is bening looked after and is making some one else smile as much as she did me.
> 
> 18 Years not a bad innings for cat, she must have had a very good life and been very well cared for.


Yes she was a great wee cat and she did have a good life - best of everything.  Couldn't resist posting a pic of her below.


----------



## R1KK1 BFG (Jun 17, 2009)

Just finished doing a car and then Zeus came along :


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

Couple of pics of my two:


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

This is the wife's bunny 'Lottie'...


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

.Ryan. said:


> This is Bronson. 11 Year old Golden Retriever, riddled with arthritis, but still happy!


I don't know if you paid for that first photo to be done by a pro but it is one of the best GR pics I've ever seen, you could sell it. What a stunning GR. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I had a retriever best dog in the world. Happiest too  where did you get yours he looks sinilar to mine. Strange cos not many do


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Our Maiya as a pup









And a more recent shot


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Karmann - Thats the dog for me, gorgeous animals, very intelligent, loyal and great with little ones too. Very pretty.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

7 week old Lucy.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

clifford said:


> lucy


Great pic :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Lily Rose (my 4 year old daughter named her not me!)










Our 9 week old Bichon Frise pup.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sprocket


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lotte. 14y/o last week, Black Labrador. Might be 14 but still my puppy 

(Looking a little sorry for herself after having a split claw/nail removed );


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

^^^^ Awwww 

I really want a dog


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Nick named "man's best friend" for a reason Richy. They always become part of the family and will love you, listen to you and not judge you!


----------



## cobra148 (Dec 18, 2007)

Lucy seems a popular name, here's my Lucy, approx 8 years old, Black Lab Retriever. I've had her a little over 2 years now, she was a rescue dog from Wood Green. She's not much to look at, but she's one in a million to me


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Heres milo, trying to tease me with the toy!


























And the gf's dog (the 'mourngyist' pet alive)!


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

This is buster, a few years ago. He is an awesome cat, and im not really a cat person. Yes that is my xmas tree he found a new bed in 










Here is one of Buster and my chickens, Comet and Star 

BFM


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Not just a cute pic but with detailing equipment too :thumb:





































when she was a little smaller




























Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

kdskeltec said:


> Not just a cute pic but with detailing equipment too :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you threw that even coat applicator away after:lol:. Very cute


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Kelly, what a fantastic dog soooooooooo cute! :thumb:


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Toooo cute!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Terrific - love number 6.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Very cute indeed, I just wish when someone wants to show appreciation, they didnt have to quote their post therefore duplicating all the pics and making it a pita for those browsing on mobiles and small notebooks


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

This is Tilly. She is a 6 month old Jack Russell, seen during the Summer in the New Forest.


----------



## e1nonsy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Narla from 8 weeks to 8 months*


----------



## Daveyboy527 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Daveyboy527 (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## Britishhawk (May 31, 2010)

One of my Kittens :










And my old doggy


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Here we have Molly. She's an 8month old rottweiler jack russell cross. I dont want to even know how that happened! haha We got her from an animal shelter and had to take her home.

























Note the decking. Damn chewing!


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

This is Dougie, a big fat ginger tom. He's 13, and was born in our garage when I was 7. Quite a grumpy beast sometimes, but we love him all the same!


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

raitkens83 said:


> Heres max 10 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just looking back at this and thought i would update, Took some pics this afternoon. Now little Ben is the biggest of the 2.:doublesho
Ben just over a year & Max about 19 months.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Stunning dogs mate.
Same as ive always wanted, 2 with thise colour variants.


----------



## raitkens83 (Jun 7, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Stunning dogs mate.
> Same as ive always wanted, 2 with thise colour variants.


Thanks Scott, Yeh they are great. Love them to bits :thumb:


----------



## sfs (Oct 26, 2009)

This is george and ernie our kittens :wave: What do I win?


----------



## dhamamcioglu (Sep 14, 2010)

She's name is Hera


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Brilliant thread!


----------



## Stuart1441 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Britishhawk said:


> And my old doggy


Beautiful 

Here's Tilly, our new golden puppy at 8 weeks old (she's now 11 weeks and much bigger):


----------



## littlejonnie (Apr 6, 2009)

here's albert he's the best ...


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

Blue and Ollie. Both boys and yes, they look very camp :lol:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

This is a great thread, loved looking at them all. 

Everyones pets look great. 

Even liittlejonnies fly above. Tho I'm sorry to say Jonnie I splatted your pet on my car the other week. You can take down the missing pictures now.


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

A Fast Sloth said:


> This is a great thread, loved looking at them all.
> 
> Everyones pets look great.
> 
> Even liittlejonnies fly above. Tho I'm sorry to say Jonnie I splatted your pet on my car the other week. You can take down the missing pictures now.


:lol::lol:


----------



## rurik (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's our Samoyed pup Cato


----------



## TheGooner84 (Jun 29, 2010)

Our happy couple 
both roughly 2 years old - actual age is unsure as they are from a local rescue, male is neutered, female has had a very rough life but you wouldnt think it now, we were lucky to get them from the rescue as they were long term due to the issues the female had









our original pair - pair of brothers roughly 3.5 year old at the time of the pic
brown one is still with us, black and white one sadly passed nearly a fortnight ago aged 4.5 but we arnt sure that the petshop was correct that they were 6 weeks old when we got them










Newbie - only 6 weeks old, again from a rescue (this is whats making us think the petshop got the 1st 2 wrong as they were never this small) only had him a week paired up with the brown one from above as he was depressed by being on his own.










sorry about the size photobucket has them auto sized to 1600x1200 for use on other sites


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry about the amount of pics but I love my doggies.....

this is bailey our 1 yr old husky x collie


















and this is nevis... my maw-in-laws german shepherd








tired out a walk!!!!!!!!!!!









this is sam and molly the corgis
sam








molly


----------



## pedy (Jun 22, 2010)

a day out at the beach









digging a hole with me








resulted in.....



























and one of bailey & nevis playing.... i know he looks evil but he is genuinly playing!!!!









all tired out









and chico the budgie having a bath in his seed!!!!


----------



## Z06 (Sep 23, 2010)

One of our mad Boxer. 'Marley'


----------



## bunyarra (Aug 26, 2006)

Old ones of our cat but still looks the same


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Poor we boy dressed up by the misus.... No longer with us now R.I.P


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Meet Tia, we've had her for a couple of weeks now, she's a 4 year old Greyhound who needed a new home as her owner passed away.
She's settled down very well and is a lovelly natured dog.




























Darren


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Katie-Morag my 2½yo ****er Spaniel


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

This is Gibson my Chocolate Lab, sadly he was killed a few years ago..









Here is Guy as a pup, a 3 year old black lab









Here is Guy and Kane, Kane is 12 years old, a fantatic boy,,









Guy and Kane again


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Lespaul said:


> Meet Tia, we've had her for a couple of weeks now, she's a 4 year old Greyhound who needed a new home as her owner passed away.
> She's settled down very well and is a lovelly natured dog.
> 
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous, unusual markings. That last pic is so cute!

We've got three greys, and I help out at the rescue charity we got from. They're very addictive dogs, you know you want another to keep her company


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's my dog Bertie, wondering why I'm pointing my phone at him.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

As from last monday this is our new family member:
8 week old Bulldog :argie:









She is perfect in every way.

Robbie


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

This is 18 month old Charlie.
He's a Puglha (cross Lhasa apso / Pug)


----------



## Ian.H (Dec 13, 2010)

Here's Gyp. Been with us for 9 days now after my fiancée found him dumped in a cardboard box at the end of our road.

Vet reckon's he's about 6 (or 7 as it will be now) weeks old and possibly a terrier of some description, although some people have said possible jack russell.

I've never been a great dog lover due to being chased many a time on bikes and skateboards when I was a kid (I'm OK after a while.. but I normally have to "get to know" them), but after I got home and the little fella climbed onto my lap on the floor, looked up and then dozed off, there was no way I could take him to the RSPCA.. so he's now settled in quite nicely.. even if he does still need a lot of house training and tries to chew everything, from coat hangers to hands and toes, due to teething 

We also have 2 Guinea Pigs (Snuggles and Giggles) and a Rabbit (Rosie).

Meet Gyp...




































Regards,

Ian


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ian.H said:


> Here's Gyp. Been with us for 9 days now after my fiancée found him dumped in a cardboard box at the end of our road.
> 
> Vet reckon's he's about 6 (or 7 as it will be now) weeks old and possibly a terrier of some description, although some people have said possible jack russell.
> 
> ...


Such a lovely little dog, I tell you what there are some  sick people out there to just dump a dog :devil:


----------



## Ian.H (Dec 13, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Such a lovely little dog, I tell you what there are some  sick people out there to just dump a dog :devil:


Yup.. was snow on the ground and there's a fair few foxes around where we live. I'm also glad that Clare found him as she loves animals. I dread to think what might of been if some young "thugs" had found him instead.

We guessed that it was coming up for injections time and that it was going to be an added, unwanted expense at christmas.. but I still don't get why the previous owners couldn't have gone to the RSPCA etc. He's such a happy, playful little thing  and at least now, will have a decent time ahead of him.

Cheers..

Ian


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Ian.H said:


> Yup.. was snow on the ground and there's a fair few foxes around where we live. I'm also glad that Clare found him as she loves animals. I dread to think what might of been if some young "thugs" had found him instead.
> 
> We guessed that it was coming up for injections time and that it was going to be an added, unwanted expense at christmas.. but I still don't get why the previous owners couldn't have gone to the RSPCA etc. He's such a happy, playful little thing  and at least now, will have a decent time ahead of him.
> 
> ...


Good man :thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

How could you not love the cute face,and all the size of it and credit to you and your partner for giving it a home:thumb:

all you need for it now is a doggy nappy:lol:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Ian.H said:


> Here's Gyp. Been with us for 9 days now after my fiancée found him dumped in a cardboard box at the end of our road.
> 
> Vet reckon's he's about 6 (or 7 as it will be now) weeks old and possibly a terrier of some description, although some people have said possible jack russell.
> 
> ...


Good on you and Clare for taking him in. Wish there was more people like you two :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Aw, he's gorgeous Ian. Good on you both for taking him in, goodness knows how someone could have been so heartless as to dump him


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Ok, here's Hannah and Hartley :thumb:

Hartley is a seven month old Ginger Tom and is a rescue cat. Dont know why but when he purrs it comes out with a bit of a squeak!...so we've nicknamed him Sirsqueakalot 

Hannah is a five month old pedigree Silver and Black Spotted British Shorthair. She is identicle to the kitten on the Whiskers advert (where the snow falls on her head lol ).

We love them both to bits :lol:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cute cats. I agree, she is very like "Henry".


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

RivieraV said:


> This is Gibson my Chocolate Lab, sadly he was killed a few years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly Kane, the Black Lab on the left , who has been by my side for nearly thirteen years went missing last Sunday, he was in the garden, I think he went for a swim in the river at the end of the garden and was swept away...Heartbreaking, he was a fantastic boy...


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Our Jack Russell puppy Marley


----------



## Jinksy. (Jun 30, 2010)

Hes off to the cinema with his 3D glasses :thumb:


----------



## andythilo (Mar 20, 2007)

Ian.H said:


> Here's Gyp. Been with us for 9 days now after my fiancée found him dumped in a cardboard box at the end of our road.
> 
> Vet reckon's he's about 6 (or 7 as it will be now) weeks old and possibly a terrier of some description, although some people have said possible jack russell.
> 
> ...


Ian

He's a black and tan Jack for sure! The rarest and most sought after IMHO. We would have loved a black and tan, but wound up with this little git :


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Ian.H said:


> Yup.. was snow on the ground and there's a fair few foxes around where we live. I'm also glad that Clare found him as she loves animals. I dread to think what might of been if some young "thugs" had found him instead.
> 
> We guessed that it was coming up for injections time and that it was going to be an added, unwanted expense at christmas.. but I still don't get why the previous owners couldn't have gone to the RSPCA etc. He's such a happy, playful little thing  and at least now, will have a decent time ahead of him.
> 
> ...


i wish i could of found him first he is beautiful


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

RivieraV, so sorry to hear about Kane


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

RivieraV said:


> Sadly Kane, the Black Lab on the left , who has been by my side for nearly thirteen years went missing last Sunday, he was in the garden, I think he went for a swim in the river at the end of the garden and was swept away...Heartbreaking, he was a fantastic boy...


Really sorry to hear that. Is he microchipped or anything?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

To Ian H, thankyou for taking in that cute little bundle of joy, how people can do that to an animal is just beyond me good for you taking him in:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

And very sorry to hear about kane, must be a terrible thing to have to go through


----------



## ashk (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's my new dashboard air freshener and cleaner...


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Our Rover ..................


----------



## RivieraV (Mar 17, 2010)

Well its two weeks past and still had no luck, looked along the river where possible, did what I could but nothing..Am sure my gut feeling was right, first Xmas in 12 years without him by my side, only thing that makes it a bit better is the thought he might be up there with my Dad who passed away, and he is by his side now..Thankyou for the messages...


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Am so sorry to hear that, I cant begin to try and understand.


----------



## ilovepooma (Nov 3, 2009)

Meet Broc, Weebl & Bryn.


----------



## chrismuk (Dec 23, 2010)

These are my pet rabbits. The black and tan one is a girl and called Cocoa and the Tan coloured one is a boy called Caramac. We believe they are Netherland Dwarf crossed with another breed they are about 7-8 months old










This is my new Kitten he is a boy and called Kitkat he is now about 14 weeks old









He is tiny


----------



## Joe90 (Jan 22, 2011)

This is our cat..doraboos shes 15 months old and for some reason will not go outside even with doors left open windows etc just sits on the step lol:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Holly









her husbun Archie









Amber









Coco









and Stitch


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

Juju & Abu the slipper hunters


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Go guess where i got my user name from 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## scoob666 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are my girlfriends sisters little fellas, we treat them as if they were our own the pair of them are priceless...

Doofy at 14 weeks give or take









Dice at 8 weeks 









And the pair of them together on Christmas eve 2010,this was the day they met and have been thick as thieves since.... just ask their owners


----------



## Dele Z. (Feb 7, 2011)

My two girls, Jess and Shani


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dmn71 (Feb 11, 2011)

Awwww:argie:


----------



## srobrien (Feb 17, 2009)

Here is Angus our 7 month old miniature dachshund.










































R


----------



## Poacher2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is my Husky pup when a few months old! ( picture not good quality,taken on phone)










My Husky all grown up!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

This is Pippa our Boarder Terrier and I know the saying that a dog is a mans best friend but Pippa more than confirms the saying.


----------



## Drol (Feb 11, 2011)

My baby Zaina - AKA Angel fluff....


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

3 week old dwarf Roborovski hamster called Chubb exploring in his toilet roll tube 










Louie the 1 year old Yorkie Terrier:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's Honey the cat. She's a rescue cat who was neglected by her previous owners and was in a terrible state when we got her. She's well looked after now - too well as you can see by the size of her belly!


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

The parents of the hamster a post or two up, captured at exactly the right moment


----------



## oh detailing (Dec 29, 2010)

*tiger and hobo*

this is tiger just before she was to be put to sleep due to cancer at 20 years old last year exactly a month after her daughter was put to sleep which was 18 years old after being shot by some sicko 3 times with a .22 rifle and then kicking her doing serious internal damage to her heart and lungs, and the worst of it is the person that done it turned out to be my old boss trying to get back at me!









a few months later i got a call from my girlfriend who works in an off sales on a really wet and windy august night saying she had a very furry problem!

it turned out to be a feral kitten around about 6 weeks old abandoned by its mother and found its way into her work for shelter and as we all know women cant resist small cute furry things so she brought it home!

this was her a few weeks after she arrived!









and this is her now, the lazy queen of our house getting spoiled rotten!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Some very nice pets out there!

Here's my kitten, he is a 12 week old Somali (long haired Abyssinian) and is very nosey! He likes following you around everywhere, and enjoys a chat with you too!


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

My g/f pit bull-German Shepard


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Tiger:










And Freddy:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Our 5 month old EBT George:









And our Staffie Kia, 11 months:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Heres harvey picked him up last week


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Joeya said:


> Heres harvey picked him up last week


but he was too heavy... had to put him back down again :lol:

hes cute though lol


----------



## Pk777 (Apr 12, 2011)

Heres ollie dwarf poodle










Franky And Lucy standard poodles


----------



## Mikee (Apr 13, 2011)

sorry folks there's only one winner!

Meet "Riley"


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Riley looks to be 100% pure tyke. Cute little fella.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My cat Sebby:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's one laid-back looking Puss.

As a life-long dog owner and totally used to dog's dependance on man and man's dependance on dogs, I'm always amazed at how cats take total advantage of us, and the way some even move on if they feel they get a better offer.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

german shepard, morgan, from puppy to big clumsy idiot :lol:
































and with her sister, Cher, owned by BIL parents









now Gattuso, the box dwelling cat, and personal attack cat, this cat has serious attitude with everyone except the family lol

















caught in the act.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Doggits love their furry toys. My ****er Spaniel Katie-Moragh has a huge collection.









KM at three months old - May 2008









KM with her toy Pheasant - what else could a Spaniel have?









In hiding Feb 2011









A typically relaxed KM pose March 2011


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Snowy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

snowy is well cute!!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hes a right character, comes running when i come home from work gets a stroke then buggers off, when we sit down for tea he comes running in and starts begging at the side of the table for some celery, and a grape for pudding, he wont leave untill hes had his grape.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I bring to the table, Elvis the rough collie...

Money shot: Love this photo









At the beach:









Relaxin':









In true OCD style, he's never set foot in my truck. My dads on the other hand is covered in hair.... :lol:


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

martyp said:


> I bring to the table, Elvis the rough collie...
> 
> Money shot: Love this photo


Awesome shot !!!

My cat Chacha for just a year (which would just means "Cat Cat" in french...). Got it from an animal shelter when he was 3 year old Seems like he didn't like his previous owner (he seemed to want to kill the old lady according to what the shelter people told me) so we kinda changed his name to this.
Anyway, he's a very sweet cat, big sleeper and has all the possible love (even if he doesn't give any most of the time )


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's my Bully "Rocco" I'm not sure if I posted on here before if I have then I apologise, but I know I haven't posted this pic seeing as it's been fine weather for the last fortnight. Here he is enjoying the sun


----------



## nickygixer-k5 (Jul 7, 2009)

AcN said:


> Awesome shot !!!
> 
> My cat Chacha


He looks A bit like David Bowie:lol:


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

This is Lucy. She's 14 now.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

nickygixer-k5 said:


> He looks A bit like David Bowie:lol:


Hahahahaha no one ever told me that before !


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Took in a local neglected cat that gave birth to 5 kittens which now 4 have been given to loving owners in pairs and here is 2 of them plus a pic of one of my rabbits! Avid animal lover as you can tell!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dean, the kittens are gorgeous, the rabbit is the cutest thing ever!!
the last pic is so funny and cute!!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

These two are my newest family members... Billy & Jasper


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

look like right cheeky wee buggers.. well cute!!

loving the mickey mouse trousers jen :lol: 
(the funny thing is, its not her bedwear... she goes out in them :lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> look like right cheeky wee buggers.. well cute!!
> 
> loving the mickey mouse trousers jen :lol:
> (the funny thing is, its not her bedwear... she goes out in them :lol


I was going to rehome them so they could go outside but tbh i cant part with them now... they are adorable!!

And yes, i do actually go outside in them... to the bin! :lol:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

deanchilds said:


> Took in a local neglected cat that gave birth to 5 kittens which now 4 have been given to loving owners in pairs and here is 2 of them plus a pic of one of my rabbits! Avid animal lover as you can tell!





abz001 said:


> These two are my newest family members... Billy & Jasper


Those are some very goegeous little kittens:wave:

The second pair are very similar to our two...


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

...Roger and Hugo (Roger on the Right)









Clare was going away for the weekend a couple of weeks ago and was trying to pack...


















Chris.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> I was going to rehome them so they could go outside but tbh i cant part with them now... they are adorable!!
> 
> And yes, i do actually go outside in them... to the bin! :lol:


lol i couldnt do it either!!

and I KNEW IT!! :lol: not worse than my mates gf though, who walks her kitten in the garden on a harness in her house coat and pyjamas :lol: crazy crazy women..


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris your pair look like my pair... Maybe they are brothers from another mother... Are your two wee cutie terrors aswell?!

Billy falls asleep in strange places and positions...



























CraigQQ said:


> lol i couldnt do it either!!
> 
> and I KNEW IT!! :lol: not worse than my mates gf though, who walks her kitten in the garden on a harness in her house coat and pyjamas :lol: crazy crazy women..


Craig is this not normal?! I do that same with my two..! And I'll wear what ever and usually pj bottoms and vest and cardi when I'm out there with the kittens, I do sometimes wonder what if they ran away I would then have to give chase to them and people would see me... Kitty running followed by crazy lady wearing ugg boots and mickey mouse pants! All a normal day one would assume!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

He he, yeah they can be terrors when they want...

Love the white paws on your two (Little white socks I call them).


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's my girl


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

She is adorable


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Cute can high doggie ! Just wanna hug her


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

DD1 said:


> Here's my girl


yeah love them myself and the dogs nice too


----------



## stubie (May 1, 2010)

Heres our 10 year old springer wearing a towel ????


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

now looks like this (taken over the winter obviously)...still cute though! impossible not to love the little bugger. if you leave the house for 5 mins, when you come back he goes mental, as if you've been gone for 6 months


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

abz001 said:


> She is adorable


she is a bit bigger now


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

abz001 said:


> Craig is this not normal?! I do that same with my two..! And I'll wear what ever and usually pj bottoms and vest and cardi when I'm out there with the kittens, I do sometimes wonder what if they ran away I would then have to give chase to them and people would see me... Kitty running followed by crazy lady wearing ugg boots and mickey mouse pants! All a normal day one would assume!


No, no this is not normal! no!! lol
crazy lady!!
its also not normal to have a kitten on a harness/leash lol its just strange lol


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> No, no this is not normal! no!! lol
> crazy lady!!
> its also not normal to have a kitten on a harness/leash lol its just strange lol


Had Cotter out helping me today but i didnt wear my PJS lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

haha, you didnt drag poor cotter out too :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha, you didnt drag poor cotter out too :lol:


Not on a lesh... he was taking a pussy out :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pmsl... just imagine him wearing a harness now and you taking him for a walk :lol:

was he one one of those elastic wrist straps people use to keep there kids from running off in the street, and the two kitties on thier harness :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> pmsl... just imagine him wearing a harness now and you taking him for a walk :lol:
> 
> was he one one of those elastic wrist straps people use to keep there kids from running off in the street, and the two kitties on thier harness :lol:


haha ill post this next reply in GC :lol:


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Pinky and Perky 









forever cleaning up thier mess :wall:


----------



## bazves (Mar 24, 2011)

Probably my favourite pic of my dog. She a few months older now but still cute :thumb:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice GSP there, I used to one of its wire haired cousins.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

bazves said:


> Probably my favourite pic of my dog. She a few months older now but still cute :thumb:


That is one content dog! :thumb:


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Biggles:





































Buster:


















FIGHT!


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

That picture is so cute, my close friends have a Border Terrior and he looks just like that !!

FIGHT!









My god he looks very scary in that picture ha !!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> now looks like this (taken over the winter obviously)...still cute though! impossible not to love the little bugger. if you leave the house for 5 mins, when you come back he goes mental, as if you've been gone for 6 months


That is one cute mofo. What breed?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww looks like an Old English Sheepdog to me.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Here's Oscar are 7 month old Shih Tzu


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

oscars last pic is very cute!


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Firstly apologies for the pic quality. Only had an iphone 3g!

This is Jack! He is only 5 months old


----------



## paul syverson (Mar 10, 2011)

few pics of my pet.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

He's a lovely critter.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mikee said:


>


he is gorgeous i really want one when i get my own place next year


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

The day we collected our giant schnauzer pup 4 years ago (ignore the old bird holding the pup)










Ducklings










Pekin Chicks


----------



## Chris 9-5 (Feb 24, 2008)

This is Saber, she is almost 6 months old now


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

She's really cute.


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Had to post this picture from yesterday. It was just very funny watching him climb in and he looked so cute!

Hugo:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dexter our Cairn terrier 2 months old


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's Geri, she's 12, ginger and mad but is a sooky little bugger. Any opperchancity to glance her head against your hand and she'll be in there!

Geri: AKA Detailing Kitteh! :buffer:


















Can't even get peace on my laptop without having a cat on my shoulder. Not the best photo of me with my 90 chins.




























Back to daft mode again...watchin the tv. She likes watching snooker with the balls flying about the table and dissapearing in pockets.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I know he's not officially mine yet, but I'd like to introduce you to *Spice*.

He's a rescue cat currently in an SSPCA branch up here. Last week Angie and I took a drive through to Edinburgh to see him. We went in his wee room with him for a while and he was all over us wanting to play. They think he's 1, possibly 1 1/2. Since he's been stray and not cared for properly he has matted hair, so needs some cut back. Possibly has a heart murmur too, but it doesn't seem to have affected him much at all, he's very lively and quite muscular so is a strong wee guy.

Our previous cat, Bertie, died a year ago, and since then we've been doing a lot of work on the house, but now we feel the time is right for us for another cat.

He's now reserved and has a few vet's checks and odd jobs to be done, so all going well we'll have him next week sometime! Can't wait! I think he's lovely! Only thing is his name, I might change it. He doesn't respond to it anyway since he was found stray. Thinking Barney myself...


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Aw he is gorgeous. He should win the competition. It's lovely that you are giving him a home. 
Let us know when he gets 'home'


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Will do. Thank you. I'll get more photos come the time  See if I get hit by a bus, I'll be so annoyed :doublesho:lol:


----------



## chewysrixp (Jun 23, 2009)

This is my dog Scooby when we first got him.





A few weeks later.





And a few weeks after that.



Was 8 weeks when we got him and he is now 6 months....dont have any decent up to date pics as yet.


----------



## downhuman (Mar 25, 2007)

About as cute as a Border Terrier can be .... Our Fagin!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Snoopy..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

cute dog.. does look a bit of a Damp Dog though :lol:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> cute dog.. does look a bit of a Damp Dog though :lol:


Lol.. right in one...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> I know he's not officially mine yet, but I'd like to introduce you to *Spice*.
> 
> He's a rescue cat currently in an SSPCA branch up here. Last week Angie and I took a drive through to Edinburgh to see him. We went in his wee room with him for a while and he was all over us wanting to play. They think he's 1, possibly 1 1/2. Since he's been stray and not cared for properly he has matted hair, so needs some cut back. Possibly has a heart murmur too, but it doesn't seem to have affected him much at all, he's very lively and quite muscular so is a strong wee guy.
> 
> ...


he is mega cute..

but BARNEY? lol doesnt look like a barney to me..

i'd call him Onyx.. because of his shiny black coat.. not because of the wax :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah Barney got dropped from the possibles list, so now I think we're going with ELMO !

Get him tomorrow at 10am!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Aw that's a good name. Good luck. Hope he likes his new home! Lucky boy.

PS he looks full of mischief!


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Boo Radley - Silver shaded chinchilla



















Nemo - Tabby/Ragdoll cross only 6 weeks old when you got him


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

My mum's dog - Alfie, he's 12 wks


















And the girlfriends dog - Floyd, 1yr this month, excuse the paint sheets in the back ground


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Yeah Barney got dropped from the possibles list, so now I think we're going with ELMO !
> 
> Get him tomorrow at 10am!


good lol.. barney was crazy..

he is full of mischeif sarah.. looks a right little terror lol.



Jarw101 said:


> Boo Radley - Silver shaded chinchilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

They are that!
Fluffy wee nut-job!


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Wee green mini - How is Elmo? Did you get him?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Say hi to spike:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ohhh it's touchy subject...

He was absolutely perfect! He followed me everywhere, was so gentle (no claws or biting), used his tray from the first visit, used his scratching post (not the house), slept when we slept, ate all his food, he was just brilliant BUT the wife decided she couldn't handle him.

There is more to it than just taking care of a cat. We've been trying to get IVF going for a few years, and we got the call to start just before Elmo arrived and Angie felt she couldn't cope with him on top of the stress and busy-ness of all the impending hospital appointments. She thought that he wouldn't get the time from us he deserved, and I do agree mainly I just think once he was allowed out things would have been easier, but if she's not happy I have to support her decision... so Elmo had to be returned to the SSPCA. To be fair to them, when Angie explained why, they were fine about it all. She's been in tears for 3 days now.

He's so nice I think he'll get a good home no problem in the future, and at least we had him for a few days, and he got some relative freedom for that time too.

We didn't think it was fair on him or us to bond for longer on a gamble, plus the chance of a child is too much to pass up. That's 11 years we've been waiting for this opportunity since I got ill and we had work problems and then big house problems, but now the time is right, just a real shame wee Elmo was stuck in the middle a bit.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry to hear that dennis, 
must be hard for the both of you to make the decision,
but im sure we can all understand the position you and the missus are in,
good luck with the IVF mate,


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

cotter said:


> She's gorgeous, unusual markings. That last pic is so cute!
> 
> We've got three greys, and I help out at the rescue charity we got from. They're very addictive dogs, you know you want another to keep her company


I help out a rescue charity as often as I can (sadly not that local) and we now also have Ben (Saluki/Greyhound cross) to keep Tia company 



















Out together looking for Squirels :lol:










Darren


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Hou said:


> Say hi to spike:


haha, he's well cool!!

i now want a hedgehog as a pet..

one question how could you pass up this perfect opportunity to call him *SONIC*!!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks Craig :thumb:


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Seemed too obvious (ok I wasn't allowed, I really wanted to call him Jeff)


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

This is Digger!

Currently 10 months old mini Jack Russell! Absolute belter of a dog, proper member of the family.




























couple of action shots!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

thats a lovely little jack russel!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

bakersgal said:


> thats a lovely little jack russel!


thanks it doesnt really show you how small he really is!


----------



## HOLES (Jan 9, 2011)

my boy Tattoo - 8 weeks old in these pics, now 4 months old



















14 weeks here









yes he is docked before anyone says it, bought him from a farmers market thingy, it was done before i bought him...


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

PrestigeChris said:


> thanks it doesnt really show you how small he really is!


iv got one exactly the same shape as him his tiny too he looks deformed and some times i do question it lol...

my pictures are at the beginning of this thread spike and jake love jack russels funniest little dogs

edit: mine are on page 9 post from james b auto finesse


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

bakersgal said:


> iv got one exactly the same shape as him his tiny too he looks deformed and some times i do question it lol...
> 
> my pictures are at the beginning of this thread spike and jake love jack russels funniest little dogs
> 
> edit: mine are on page 9 post from james b auto finesse


yep yours looks about as much trouble as ours!! Hes like a little man, convinced hes not just a dog! He always gets my brushes and applicator pads/sponges!! Nightmare!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

PrestigeChris said:


> yep yours looks about as much trouble as ours!! Hes like a little man, convinced hes not just a dog! He always gets my brushes and applicator pads/sponges!! Nightmare!


haha brilliant they can be a right pain in the bum, the bigger one can be horrible he doesnt like james dad growls at him all the time then when his got food he is his best mate lol :lol:


----------



## rovex (Apr 17, 2011)

My Rabbit Connie. Getting on a bit now, doesnt hop about as much as she used to, but still cute. Very brave though, will stand her ground against cats or dogs and is generally not bothered about anything. She is a lionhead, which seems to to come through in her personality.


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my moggy Missy.








She adopted us last September.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

rovex said:


> My Rabbit Connie. Getting on a bit now, doesnt hop about as much as she used to, but still cute. Very brave though, will stand her ground against cats or dogs and is generally not bothered about anything. She is a lionhead, which seems to to come through in her personality.


very cute

my sister used to have one with the double lionhead gene, 
it was massive... her neighbour had 9 rabbits, 3 of which were lionhead rabbits.. and max was atleast twice the size of any of them.
he didn't stand his ground against the cats.... he chased them around the house bullying them lol..
when the dog was a puppy it got chased aswell lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my rabbit Coconut.

A couple of years ago, I was polishing up a rusty exhaust, and he was very interested! I thought that picture might be appropriate to DW!!

In the one where he's asleep, he was actually suffering from myxamatosis. He recovered though.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What a total fluff-ball! Brilliant!


----------



## bgm46 (Dec 23, 2008)

Honestly, I am a good retriever!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

Think i posted my dogs early in the thread somewhere but sadly lost the eldest back end of last year.

Here's the new addition at 8 weeks........










And now at 8 months, as happy as ever


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

he doesnt look too happy!!!!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

HOLES said:


> my boy Tattoo - 8 weeks old in these pics, now 4 months old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice mate,he will be the best friend you have ever had


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## rorz_vts (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine
Roscoe = Miniture English bull terreir - 18months old








































Winston = Pug x Caviler spaniel - 7 months old

















The Mothers
Willow = boarder Terrier - 1 year old


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

I have 2 cats running around the house!


















They were rescued from a garage where they had no food, toys or a mom going to be put to sleep the next day. They were rescued by a lovely girl and then adopted by me, they were 4 brothers but I could only take on 2. They are called Veyron and Viper.

Viper - The grey one is really hyper and insanely hard to be around never lets you touch him. That was the first week of his live with me but now he has learned to trust me and knows that I won't hurt him.

Veyron - The darker one is extremly hyper and is so easy to be around.

They love nothing more then lying on my shoulders purring away as I'm typing on the computer, their second favorite is toilet paper. I keep the toilet paper in a locked closet now as they were going through 2 rolls a day. I would go to work and when I came home there was toilet paper ALL over the house, put up a new one and half an hour later that was gone to LOL only went on for 1 day though.

Love these guys


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Belle, 14 weeks old jack rascal and as raft as a brush!


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

heres my dog marley


















































































and some of my old dog chunk who died last year


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Meet Milo my 14 week old Sprollie (Spaniel Collie Cross)

At 6 weeks old before I picked him up..










Day I got him home..



















And how he is now..


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

What a lovely wee dog!! :lol::thumb:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Aye he is a little bugger at the minute though! Digging the garden and annoying my Degu's and eating their straw from the cage!

He had his final jabs on Friday so can go out this Friday  can't wait to make him jump in the local river


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hahaha 'make him jump' :doublesho:lol:


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Im thinking cattle prod if he declines to go in of his own accord!!  

Or il jump in first and make him follow! Used to jump in the local weir when I was 13-14 about 16 odd years ago..Might not be so nice to jump in there now though


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

clifford said:


> lucy


shes beautiful mate what breed is she??


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

JDMSI said:


> Epic animal thread! Dozer my Bull Terrier at 10 weeks and 7 months:
> View attachment 4707
> 
> 
> ...


shes stunning mate


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

heres my 5 year old boxer hyde, aka the dumbest dog in the world!!!








and one of him sleepin, or trying to with me sticking my phone in his face!!!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

He's lovey boxers are top doggies.


----------



## Gibsonical (May 8, 2011)

Bella


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

bella looks a right wee mischief causer!!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Our Vera! :argie:





































In her heyday when she was a 'Show Dog', now retired. (Not me holding her BTW)


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

****ers are amazing (if mad) doggits - I've had three.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Our youngest Dandie Dinmont Terrier

Lily


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Meet Edward, the newest member of our family:










Crashed out after his first walk:










Ben


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Tom:










Bella catching a bee:


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Might as well throw my lad into the mix
He is a 3 year old Weimaraner 
DW meet Bertie, the laziest dog to grace the land
Starts off playing









Then some how the ball ends up here!









then he ends up like this!









But he does have a laugh sometimes









And then with my girlfriends bra on his head









But the worst thing with him is when he try's to steal my sweets!









But then he gives me looks like these and I let him off


----------



## Foolish Boy (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Here's a couple of my boy, Henry...

㋈殬

ԍ歝


----------



## Harpham (Jul 18, 2010)

One of the rabbit. She always used to have one paw in the food bowl when she was eating (which is most of the time):

14/5/11 Thumper by Harpham y0, on Flickr

Here's one of the dog in Wales (with my car in the background):

Wales 2011 Daisy And The 200 by Harpham y0, on Flickr


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

This is Sadie, she's not as cute as she used to be but not bad for 15 years old









This is Jessie in her bed, she's also 15 years old. (they're sisters)


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i think we can end the thread now guys we have a winner:wave:, before looking please prepare yourself for his unmeasurable beauty,are you ready? ok meet george my bulldog:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Woooo a bulldog, more pics please!


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

Milo is growing quick. He also seems to think he is a rabbit.










Came home the other day to find this too..


----------



## Grant20vT (Mar 21, 2011)

*Barney*

My Spaniel Barney 2 and 1/2 years old


----------



## kingtheydon (Aug 11, 2008)

ROFL does he do that sticking the tongue out thing a lot/randomly?? I notice Milo sometimes just sitting there staring at me with his tongue out. He looks "special" when he does that


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's my newest cat, Yoshi!

He's a long haired Burmilla. He's a little cheeky bugger!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Love his big paws! :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

our new addition


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

wee_green_mini said:


> Love his big paws! :thumb:


Yeah, he has big paws for a little kitty!

My other fox cat was all ears and tail, but he's grown into them!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Here's my newest cat, Yoshi!
> 
> He's a long haired Burmilla. He's a little cheeky bugger!


Wow he has got big paws:thumb:


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

This is my angel, Katie, now 17 years old!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

17! That's a great run! Still healthy as?


----------



## Owensy (Jul 27, 2010)

My Fiancee's 2 month old hamster, Sandy


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

OCDDetailer said:


> This is my angel, Katie, now 17 years old!


shes a cutie..

my current cat is 15, still healthy as a kitten.

i grew up with 2 cats(brother and sister) bonnie and clyde. they were found in a bag at the side of the highway in australia at 6 months old.
neighbour lived out there.. found them, kept them then moved out here about a year later.. 
she got a bit old for them and asked if we would take them(they were 3 and a half by this point)
both the most lovely cats ever (my current ones a cheeky sod.. likes a fight lol) bonnie was a bit reserved with strangers(maybe due to abuse as a kitten?) but clyde was overly friendly if anything lol.. would sit on your knee all night.. wake up in the morning to him standing on you staring at your face lol.

clyde passed on at the grand age of 19, 
since then bonnie and my current cat(tusso) were never the same, spent the best part of 2 years sitting on the windows waiting for him to come home.
then bonnie passed away at 23, 2 years ago (yes she was older than me!) 
for the last two years, she was at the vets once a month for check ups as she had hyperactive thyroid, was partially deaf, and for the last few months her sight was getting worse..
she passed away in her sleep.

still got the one cat, but i dont think i'll have another after, 
too painful to loose them.


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

*My Turbo*

This is Turbo the Guinea Pig.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey ted, theres a Merc parked in your BMW space...


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

there is always a merc of one model or another on the drive, my 325i is to the right of the picture


















mg]http://www.evo-host.co.uk/getimg/27747.jpg[/img]


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

I'm in love with that Sport :argie:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

got loads of pictures but dont want to highjack this thread


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My dogs name is Bailey and we have spent every day together since he was purchased at 10 weeks old, he sits with me when im working and if im under a car he is there too and usually ends up covered in oil and he hates having a bath. he usually wees up every thing that stands still but if iv done a detail he leaves the car alone, do you think he knows ?








I tell every one that he is my quality control officer.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

He's gorgeous...I love labs !

Post #767 is my boy


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

you got to start them young


----------



## Babalu826 (Aug 7, 2011)

*My dog Lotus!*


----------



## aarondenney (May 3, 2011)

Heres my boy Rolo the choccy Labrador Gun Dog Origin although I'm not sure I would trust him near anyone with a gun.

Mad as a box of frogs he is!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ted11 said:


> My dogs name is Bailey and we have spent every day together since he was purchased at 10 weeks old, he sits with me when im working and if im under a car he is there too and usually ends up covered in oil and he hates having a bath. he usually wees up every thing that stands still but if iv done a detail he leaves the car alone, do you think he knows ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE pics please!


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

-ROM- said:


> Seconded!


Thirded.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

defo not for everyone but here they are.

























































edited


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Maybe not for everyone, but you really can't get much cooler! :doublesho:devil:

Mon the snakes :thumb:


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Babalu826 said:


>


I don't see him ?


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Babalu826 said:


>


I don't see him ?

how strange now i've quoted there he is.


----------



## mrwall (Jan 31, 2011)

does this class as cute?


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

My ickle Izzy


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely wee pooch


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

izzy looks gorgeus


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Only just seen this! My welsh border collie Yoshi.. stops me going mad working long hours on me own!


----------



## Ryepirelli (May 12, 2008)

My miniature rottweiller, Fuji.


















Just so you get a sense of scale!!


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

i want a mini one of those! he would get on well with my mini jack russell


----------



## chris- (Mar 27, 2011)

mrwall said:


> does this class as cute?


That picture has amazing quality!

Even the grass stand out :O


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

heres wee lew lew snuggling in.


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

And here's Maisy










just does not want to rotate 90 degrees, dunno why.


----------



## Ryan_W (May 4, 2011)

Here's one of my pigs 'Dumbo' -


Dumbo by R.Wheal, on Flickr

Winston and Quincey looking striking in the snow -


PB270285 by R.Wheal, on Flickr

Quincey playing by the river -


IMG_0931 by R.Wheal, on Flickr

Love my pigs!


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

Spot the 12 year old rabbit:


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cute bunny - I didn't realise that bunnies lived so long.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

More recent one of Tilly -


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's my 5yrs old Congo African Parrot, ****'s for England,swears like a trooper


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

my cat "missy" on her cat tree i made a couple of months back


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ryan_W said:


> Here's one of my pigs 'Dumbo' -
> 
> 
> Dumbo by R.Wheal, on Flickr
> ...





alan_mcc said:


> More recent one of Tilly -


Both very cute dog's my gf wants one of these, aswel as a Boxer, Bulldog lol, that to go with all the other animals she want's lol.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

absolute said:


> And here's Maisy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a pretty cat! What breed is she?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Little weimerana










Few weeks old


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Showshine said:


> Little weimerana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen these as pups, she (or I assume she) looks gorgeous 

PS, love some peoples attempts at pronouncing weimaraner after looking at the spelling of the name, have you had fun with that yet ?


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

2 new editions.
Cleo and Bailey 9 weeks old


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Your Wirebannana won't stay little for long - loved ours.

P.S. No problems whatsoever pronouncing/spelling Weimaraner, just have by own fun name for them


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Minus8 said:


> I've never seen these as pups, she (or I assume she) looks gorgeous
> 
> PS, love some peoples attempts at pronouncing weimaraner after looking at the spelling of the name, have you had fun with that yet ?


They are amazing dogs! I love mine, and yes I spell it wrong every time and we have had one in the family for 15 years now! I will never learn


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

bigmcclarron said:


> They are amazing dogs! I love mine, and yes I spell it wrong every time and we have had one in the family for 15 years now! I will never learn


I can't spell it, I wont lie! I just love the people over here who are like *insert think Northern Irish accent* "ayyyye, saw one of them warrmaranor things yesterday mate" :lol:


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

*My Cairn Terrier*


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

our cats..

Charlie and Oskar










Oskar again with Arthur


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

More cats!

Oliver









and Izzy who unfortunately is no longer with us.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## edsel (Aug 22, 2008)

My status dog. We call him Shady


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


>


awesome photo  :thumb:


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Few newish ones of Harvey at 7 months


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

What breed of dog is that Joyea? German Shepherd? Lovely dog by the way and quality pics.


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

Your dog is beautiful! :thumb:
It looks like a German Shepherd with the colors of the Golden Retrieve


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

here are my two


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

all you animal lovers please have a look and a read of this link

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=236070


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

This was Izzy 18 months ago, she's"grown up" now!!


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

willwad82 said:


> 2 new editions.
> Cleo and Bailey 9 weeks old


:argie::argie:



Pedro.Malheiro said:


>


:argie::argie:

I had to add this pic of our two boys from about a month ago...









Chris.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ted11 said:


>


Too funny! Missus had a great laugh!


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

heres mine 




























how can you say no to that face ? haha


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Thought I'd have another go with this one of my two cats.


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

My wee dog with her police hat on


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

one of my bearded dragons


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Tabitha is growing quick








and old Harvey is just wanting to sleep!


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

Heres my pets 

Zeus the green iguana when i got him










And now










This is Flame the red iguana


















And Neptune the bearded dragon










And how she is now










Smudge the cat










And Oliver


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

My best boy loves his Meile Cats and Dogs Vacuum


----------



## philmon (May 5, 2011)

heres my dog benji and cat Izzy


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Dexter & molly my cairn terriers


----------



## cuprachris (Dec 7, 2011)

tara









buster









the pair of them , buster posing


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's my cat Daisy

2 and a bit years ago



























And now


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Cool hairy cat going on adventures :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Heres the nesest addition to our house, 13 weeks old when these pictures were taken....Sassy is her name and she is adorable, affectionate and very lively!!

















Kev


----------



## stevey_cam (Mar 8, 2011)

stevey_cam said:


> Here's my cat Daisy
> 
> 2 and a bit years ago
> 
> ...


Forgot to say that I've trained her to sit, give a paw and fetch as well :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Aero


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Our 3rd Cat ...... "Sookie" ......... travelled 130+ round miles in heavy snow, blizzards and -15 temps last December to get her  :lol: .......... and arrived home with this wee fur ball .......

And yes she really was the same size as a bluray box when we got her .....




























And her now, all grown up 12 months on .........



















Thanks

James


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

This is about my Cat called DJ (Looks like he has a dinner jacket on if you stand him up)

He's an old cat now, around 15 but he's the most loving / friendly cat I've ever known! I've never been able to make him play fight / claw or bite me no matter what I do, he just wants a fuss or to sleep and he's happy doing either 

A few months back we had a new neighbour move in down the road who had two black kittens. They decided they liked our house and really took a liking to our old cat DJ.

Anyway, i managed to get a few pics as I was so surprised to see it but I came home one lunch to see one of the kittens basically playing with my cat, and I've never seen that - Usually cats just fight if they don't know each other but these two were having a right old game!

Here's the sequence anyway

Meet and greet 









Cute and innocent 









I'm not doing anything... 









Looking for a fight?









Defence 









Wannt play? 









Looks away all innocent.... 









BOO the Kitten jumped up and my Cat DJ looks hilarious in this pic.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha, he looks pure freaked out :lol:

Nice cat by the way :thumb:


----------



## Mac T5 (Dec 6, 2011)

*William & Boo*








American ****er Spaniels Just before detailing (Grooming) ha!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Double Trouble


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> Dexter & molly my cairn terriers


I love cairns, dads dog is a cairn, although she is a little old at 18


----------



## Po*Low* (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Our little fluffy friend, Milly


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Introducing buster.... some of my fav snaps of him he's coming two now, completely indulged and spoilt rotten!!! Has the run of the house!!


























































































































































wee bugger


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

A couple of pictures of our new addition, Tara. We got her from a cat rescue centre. She was found down a 3 mile lane in the middle of nowhere, been dumped probably 


























She's settling in nicely so far, still quite scared of sudden movements though.


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's my Bengal cat and 6 month old Maine **** kitten


















Can anyone guess which type of dog this is? one clue, he has a long beard (yes proper beard)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Lovely cat Ph1l :thumb:


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here's our little monster! Pomeranian called Poppy, 1st pic is her doing a Lion impression during her first bath, 2nd is when she was about 4 months old and the last is her cuddling the sky remote 2 weeks ago aged 10 months!!
The last is Harriet being left to her own devices with her a couple of months ago. Poor dog!


----------



## Nige SRI (Jan 23, 2011)

my baby


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

got a pair a 3month old bengal kittens in december last yr


















and this is how they are now, there getting too big now


















not bad for 6 month old


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

a few snaps of my (big!) dogs:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

They are huge! Gorgeous dogs.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

My Hamish.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Max and Bella walking the moors with dad!!!!!









Wanting treats









After treats and walks!


----------



## Alan Partridge (Mar 21, 2011)

All cute and innocent.










Or not...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

my little westy "Jack" hes a cutey.


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

so many dogs,not enough


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww is that a baby Tarantula ?


----------



## dis (Feb 3, 2012)

yep,not as small now though.
not exactly cute,but my contribution.
1 of 6,now down to 2 has had to make space as they grew.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning dg mook. And although miles apart is exactly the same life story as my Mach. Started by tearing up the house, but was too cute to shout at, now loves icing shot gun in the car or ALWAYS sits behind me not the gf and sticks his head in the same place by the side of the head rest. He is a beaut mate :thumb:


----------



## Daz118 (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's our little rudi


----------



## C0uper (Mar 27, 2012)

my5 month old dob * **** with my 11 year old * ****

pup sleeping lol

my old terrier 6 month old


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna post up my lil cat daisy who passed away two weeks ago and was just under two years old, she was a very small cat with tons of energy and one of the most friendliest cats iv eer ce across as she was hand reared, unfortunately we think she had an unforeseen heart condition. My other cats are feeling really lost without her and so am I, she was such a character in the house she loved sitting in the sinks, licking the taps and licking my blanket on my bed and being a general menace. Really missing her and can't wait to show you guys some pictures of her she's one of a kind...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

dis said:


> so many dogs,not enough


:doublesho

Thats seriously creeping me out :lol:


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

There slightly bigger now :lol:

And there friend










She got a we bit matted though.... :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:lol: that looks one seriously pissed off cat...:lol:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

My Russian blues










































Sleeeeepin


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

These are just a few of many photos of Daisy 'Bean' from when she was 6 weeks old and a few of her being a menace in the xmas tree. Loved her to bits. 
Last picture is of Tilly being her usual self, even got a nice fang hanging out just incase you touch he tummy lol.


----------



## GAZLOZ (Jun 28, 2007)




----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Z Benjamin Z said:


> These are just a few of many photos of Daisy 'Bean' from when she was 6 weeks old and a few of her being a menace in the xmas tree. Loved her to bits.
> Last picture is of Tilly being her usual self, even got a nice fang hanging out just incase you touch he tummy lol.


she's lovely sorry for your loss


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Untitled by JLMaestro, on Flickr


----------



## thunderpantz (Dec 6, 2011)

My input


----------



## jedigav (Jan 22, 2011)

My Tibetan Terrier Rocky:thumb:


----------



## Leightree (Mar 27, 2012)

My daughter and my working ****er bramble!


----------



## A4Lad (Apr 15, 2012)

Our Husky from a pup to being a cat lover ( traitor !  )


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

That's a cracking ****er - we have our third one now, a four year old called Katie-Moragh.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

this is storm,

http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z431/cheekymonket/036.jpg


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Meet Fritz!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

IMG_1659 by jonnyguitar, on Flickr


----------



## Chri5 (May 18, 2008)

Me on nights with my best mate!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Our French Bulldog... Bruce :argie:

At 10-12 weeks








-


















6 months! 








-








-








-









He is now 7.5 months and a little monster!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

He looks like that dog on the Walls advert...


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

neilos said:


> He looks like that dog on the Walls advert...


Same breed... funny adverts!!


----------



## Aarkonite (Apr 23, 2012)

*Syrus*

First day home 2008










cracking cat now 4 years old and 7.6Kg and not overweight


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

He's a lovely big lad


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Loving this thread, really heartwarming to see so many love & care for their furry,feathered & scaly friends :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Partner in crime

Meet Nuba - 8 weeks old :wave:


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Meet Barnacles.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

*My little man*

This is Scamp now 11 years old full of character bit too smart sometimes


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

some cracking pets in here


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I am Mr Breeze. My friends call me Breeza. I am a devote companion and spent all day with Rib. I work hard as a Disability Canine Helper. I fetch & carry and summon help when needed. I am a 4yr old ****erPoo.
I ride on Rib's lap in his wheelchair but in the car I have to sit on the back seat with my seat belt fastened for safety.








:wave::buffer:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

ribvanrey said:


> I am Mr Breeze. My friends call me Breeza. I am a devote companion and spent all day with Rib. I work hard as a Disability Canine Helper. I fetch & carry and summon help when needed. I am a 4yr old ****erPoo.
> I ride on Rib's lap in his wheelchair but in the car I have to sit on the back seat with my seat belt fastened for safety.
> 
> 
> ...


Mr Breeze sounds & looks lovely:argie:

Couldn't see the pic in the thread though...

http://twitpic.com/7qydrb


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Awww Mr Breeze is gorgeous (thanks for posting the link ncd) sounds like a very special pooch.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Something a bit different:
Buzz- Our 8 week old baby Bearded Dragon 
Kenneth- Our 2 year old leopard gecko


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

JakeWhite said:


> Something a bit different:
> Buzz- Our 8 week old baby Bearded Dragon
> Kenneth- Our 2 year old leopard gecko


Sweet :thumb:


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Bailey our golden lab at 10 weeks 








at 13 months


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Not mine, but looks very like my mates Lab 'Goldy'.


----------



## dudedlo (May 14, 2012)

how do u upload a pic here sorry im new....


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Meet Sammy our new British Blue Short hair kitten.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

What a lovely puppy kitten Serkie :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> What a lovely puppy Serkie :thumb:


Puppy????? :lol:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Puppy????? :lol:


Oops - well spotted Doug









You've certainly got an eye for the P*$$y :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Tips said:


> Oops - well spotted Doug
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EYE!  :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's my little kitten Max, found him at work abandoned with 2 others at 8/10 days old and had to save them 

He's such a little heller now though lol
(will get a better picture when he sits still!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice gesture mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## gdarbyshire (Jan 19, 2009)

*Molly the Colly*

My Molly 12 years old, has an appointment with the vet not eaten for a week


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

ITHAQVA said:


> Nice gesture mate :thumb::thumb:


+1 What Doug said :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

gdarbyshire said:


> My Molly 12 years old, has an appointment with the vet not eaten for a week
> View attachment 24207


All the best Molly! :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

good luck molly


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Hope Molly's OK :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

good luck molly, hope all goes well.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Our French Bulldog... Bruce :argie:


'i love it when a plan comes together'

and hope all goes well for molly


----------



## gdarbyshire (Jan 19, 2009)

Unfortunately Molly didn't pull through, she had lung cancer, I will miss her


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

gdarbyshire said:


> Unfortunately Molly didn't pull through, she had lung cancer, I will miss her


I'm really sorry for your sad loss.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

gdarbyshire said:


> Unfortunately Molly didn't pull through, she had lung cancer, I will miss her


Sorry to hear that mate. Keep your chin up.


----------



## Jeremiah (Apr 6, 2012)

Sad news. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Awww ffs gdarbyshire, really sorry to hear the bad news 

You must be gutted 

I don't know what else to say. Such a shame. In a way dogs and cats are more than_ just_ family. Your family occasionally give you problems and annoyance... your pets never do. Sorry man.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

oh no way, really sorry for you


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Molly!!  Must be horrible to lose such a lovey dog

Here's is mine. She's called Lola 


045 by Tommorris9, on Flickr


037 by Tommorris9, on Flickr


048 by Tommorris9, on Flickr


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Second pic is so sweet, all the pics have that sort of, Its my ball so there look!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Nuba

From this on 07/05/12









to > In a month > blimey.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

nuba is officially a cutie, love that name aswell, would never guess what you specialise in


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

:doublesho Lola is the spitting image of my old dog Sammy....


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss gdarbyshire. It's always hard loosing a family member.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

This is one of my two eyestones
His name is Vinnie and is a Briard (Berger de brie). this breed is originaly from France.
This picture is 2-3years old. He is now a BIG boy, and is a heartbreaker..


















Last picture is from this winter, when he`s relaxing in the sofa)


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

barney a labradoodle


----------



## burnett1986 (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Is Barney a wee Rangers Fan dog?  :thumb:


----------



## n3ldv (May 25, 2008)

Lorenzo said:


> Is Barney a wee Rangers Fan dog?  :thumb:


Haha :lol:


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

neilos said:


> :doublesho Lola is the spitting image of my old dog Sammy....


Would like to see a pic?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## missfcuk (Apr 13, 2007)

Crystal at 9 weeks, now a fully fledged fat pug!


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about Molly, my parents lost there dog a couple weeks back, it's like losing part of the family,

Here my Staffie Mitsy.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My greyhound in pj's


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Rescued after being neglected and abused by a previous owner. She had serious confidence issues but is now a truly loving little dog.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

missfcuk said:


> Crystal at 9 weeks, now a fully fledged fat pug!


Gorgeous


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Eeeeeerm come on thats Greyhound abuse look at his face


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Ralfie, our 14 week old ****erdale


----------



## bubolak (May 15, 2011)

3 out of 9 Rhodesian puppies:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

GSD said:


> Eeeeeerm come on thats Greyhound abuse look at his face


Ha ha
She really loved them to be honest, I got them for when we went camping as I thought she would get cold. As it turned out she slept inbetween me and my wife and she was like a giant hot water bottle. 
Got some stick from my mates tho when I paraded her round the camp site the first night.


----------



## Marto (Jun 14, 2012)

Troop


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

My shep playing in a Loch somewhere in Scotland:

















On guard protecting her toy and chew thing...


----------



## Otter Smacker (Jun 19, 2012)

Marto said:


> Troop


Troop is a real striking looking pooch Marto, and what cracking photo too:thumb:.


----------



## Walton (Jun 19, 2012)

WoW some great photos in this thread and very spolit pets I am sure :thumb:

Heres Mine (something a bit different)










Walton


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Nice looking fish. I take it the Blue circle on the back is meant to look like an eye so that if it is attacked it can still escape


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Should the eye at that end not be more of a brown shade? :lol:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Lucky, the Border Collie. Does my gf win a prize for the least imaginative pet name in the world?

Dog is called Lucky, because she is f**king lucky to have him. I'm allergic to fur :doublesho


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

Heres MY Cat . COCO . My wife has one but not as cute and she has a dog too (mutt), but this is my baby .


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Eddie at 9wks


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Thats my girl Lisa










And obviously we share the samme passion lol


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

OI YOU LOT, pack it in, my wife looks at this thread,and I have the "we're not getting a puppy argument" every time she looks at it.

So from now on only ugly dogs are allowed.....

(Lisa and Eddie above are UBER cute though).


----------



## keithyboy (May 21, 2011)

Molly, our tri-coloured merle border collie who loves sitting in the back of my Audi when I work on it.


----------



## LC_15 (Mar 14, 2012)

My little monsters:

both are pedigree chihuahua's.

Rocky:






















































Bella:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

I dislike flickr


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Has to be Stangalangs avatar now thats cute :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

LC_15 said:


>


Hahaha those are brilliant pics :thumb:.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

My Jack Russells, Dolly & Lucy.


----------



## alexj (Apr 12, 2012)

BolgOfTheNorth said:


> My Jack Russells, Dolly & Lucy.


aaah !


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

nichol4s said:


> Eddie at 9wks


^ Those eyes are gonna get alot of loving  :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

"You WILL get me a burger"


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ or...."Oh Boy, I think I've just peed"



stangalang said:


>


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

cute very cute


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

heres mine

http://i1063.photobucket.com/albums/t506/david_pupu/292.jpg


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

my room mate


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Here's my new arrival, Olly the Boxer pup...


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's Baxter, a three year old working ****er spaniel. Boundless energy and loves his ball.


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Buster flashing his pearly whites


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't know why but it always amazes me the mannerisms on boxers! Same faces every time,


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

my daft cat


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mook my boy always does the same in the car! Either that or out of the window, but he loves to rest his head on my shoulder lol. Epic mate


----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

that is the best photo ever - I ain't a dog lover but that can turn you into one - cracking photo and gorgeous dog!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

:lol: Michael you should have said before hand mate, lols last thing you needed was my two legging it up the drive


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

Have a blinder pic of him when he was a pup that we got made into a canvas in black and white but can't find the digital copy at mo :-(


----------



## kandyman (Jul 31, 2006)

9 week old west highland terrier


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Reggie-Z4 (Mar 7, 2011)

Poppy








Louie


----------



## DarrenM (Aug 6, 2012)

Oscar - 10 yr old miniature Schnauzer


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## michael3011 (Nov 27, 2011)

stangalang said:


> :lol: Michael you should have said before hand mate, lols last thing you needed was my two legging it up the drive


Dont mind when I am in my scruffs and they are playful, I am a dog lover. But.,,... if I'm rocking a new pair of Levi's and a nice shirt and they come near my bright new trainers I am definitely not a dog person


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is Toby


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

my entry

mampi the crested gecko (click link for cool video)


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Hes a weird beasty but i like him.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

he's awesome  outright winner if you ask me


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

-Raven- said:


> What breed is that?


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

m00k said:


> Buster flashing his pearly whites


Gotta love a Boxer cheeser :lol:

This is Missy, George, Chico & Dan


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Our 7 month old springer Holly


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Junior Bear said:


> -Raven- said:
> 
> 
> > What breed is that?
> ...


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Gordon, the Lakeland Terrier, watching me work :lol:


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Jenson;









And Mark


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

My cat Rosie


Break dancing.


Trying to sleep


Helping on the computer!

My other cat Thomas is more Dude than Cute


----------



## matt303 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sparky160 said:


> Our 7 month old springer Holly


Springers are ace if a little hyper, this is my soon to be mother-in-law's dog Prince.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

stangalang said:


> "You WILL get me a burger"


That dog is gorgeous, what's the breed?


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

From this








To this two years on...








She's a blue merle collie at just over two years old, the best and most loyal dog with the best temperament, we also have two rabbits which all get on great together.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Few pics of our JRT over the last year, meet Bella


----------



## m00k (Mar 22, 2007)

This is done on canvas at home.... Love it to bits


----------



## Joshmck (Mar 20, 2012)

not so much a pet, but he is cute in an angry way lol


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Here's my "daft as a brush" 3 year old Dobermann Victor,


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Sir George helping me with the car


DSC_0160 by Pro-Polish Detailing, on Flickr


----------



## caz4pete07 (Aug 17, 2012)

Gizmo  pure whippet!! top show lines


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Thought i'd update on Sammy our British Blue Short Hair kitten whose today turned 6 months old.

He's an absolute star and a part of the family now. Loves the kids and is surprisingly gentle with them. Very inquisitive breed, they really like to watch over everything happening in the house so always not far away from the action. He's affectionate not destructive and very clean. Has his moments of madness but thankfully not in the middle of the night as he likes his sleep too.

Anyway, he's gone from this:

















...to this now...


















Still some growing to do but shouldn't get much bigger.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm not particularly a cat lover, but that's a cool looking feline. 

My mate had a Blue. He used to bump his head against other folks heads to acknowledge/greet them. He was awesome, and big!


----------



## vxrmark (May 30, 2009)

these are my two german shepherd girls


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Violet, our Siamese. When she sleeps, she sleeps. 
We have questioned her parentage as she is cross eyed and her eyes wobble. A very loving cat


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Spammy is gorgeous! And what a brilliant picture of Violet!


----------



## scaniadaft (Jun 6, 2012)

Seven week old Great Dane Blue. :thumb:


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

The killer!!


----------



## absolute (Jan 19, 2010)

Lewis the cat


----------



## Voodoo Vix (Apr 12, 2012)

Hammy

At 10 weeks when we first got her










And now at 2 years (an absolute menace!)










And my big tripod, Timmy who is 9


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Chilling on a SN Finger Mitt...


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

If you want a real killer !!!!!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Bruce had his first birthday last month.

Some more recent photos...


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

He looks awesome. Does he always look so crabbit?


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Conqug (May 25, 2006)

Dunno why posted last one side way lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Bruce had his first birthday last month.


I wondered what happened to the Gremlins when their contracts ended  

On a serious note - Bruce looks a right bundle of fun....I can see a lot of character in that dawg :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> I wondered what happened to the Gremlins when their contracts ended
> 
> On a serious note - Bruce looks a right bundle of fun....I can see a lot of character in that dawg :thumb:


When my ex said she was changing her name and moving on I've often wondered...


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Grawschbags said:


> He looks awesome. Does he always look so crabbit?


He does struggle to turn his chops the other way round!



Kriminal said:


> I wondered what happened to the Gremlins when their contracts ended
> 
> On a serious note - Bruce looks a right bundle of fun....I can see a lot of character in that dawg :thumb:


He is a little gremlin... he has lots of character!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Holly most definitely not eating flowers...










Archie


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww its good to see bunnies in this thread.


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife's birthday present


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Heres an updated pic of mine :wave:
Cuddling her toy.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Just bought this little fella



















Pick him up in 2 weeks


----------



## Kingshaun2k (Oct 23, 2012)

Here is my French Bulldog


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

this is thumper my british giant and smudge a dwarf lop cross


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm getting this little guy in 4 weeks!









Dexter the ****er spaniel.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

nick3814 said:


> I'm getting this little guy in 4 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome. He looks a cracker.

We had two when I was growing up, both totally different characters, but fantastic dogs nonetheless.

Are you getting him as a pet or a working dog?


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

These are pics of our Rough Coated Jack Russell puppy, Jessie.

The last picture is the latest and as you can see her long hair is starting to grow.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

I need another Jack Russell after seeing Jessie.

Gorgeous.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My first dog was a rough coated JR maybe a X, always wanted another, they're absolutely lovely.



















RIP Sally xx


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24 (Mar 5, 2011)

My two 

Alue









And Orca


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

My Zelda :argie:










Darren


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

dstev said:


> These are pics of our Rough Coated Jack Russell puppy, Jessie.
> 
> The last picture is the latest and as you can see her long hair is starting to grow.


Your address is visible in one of your images mate, I'd /edit/blur them and re-upload, just in case :thumb:


----------



## Doc943 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alfie, my MF thief


----------



## dstev (Nov 7, 2012)

Lorenzo said:


> Your address is visible in one of your images mate, I'd /edit/blur them and re-upload, just in case :thumb:


Thanks I didn't spot that.

I'd like to see anyone come and try and break in, I've also got this beast. He may look cute but he doesn't like strangers (which is not always a good thing) and makes an excellent guard dog.

And yes, his ears are always like that!


----------



## minibbb (Mar 9, 2012)

Our four month old ****er spaniel puppy Freda  















Also with her best friend Willum!


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

*This is Jess*

Not classic cute.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

'Not classic cute' ... but the ****ing coolest pet ever!!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Grawschbags said:


> Awesome. He looks a cracker.
> 
> We had two when I was growing up, both totally different characters, but fantastic dogs nonetheless.
> 
> Are you getting him as a pet or a working dog?


Thanks mate, no he's from show stock so just a pet😁


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

Rocky and Max


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Peadar_911 said:


> Rocky and Max


 simply stunning mate


----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Roxy at 18 months. 


Roxy  by Martin Polson, on Flickr


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

polsonm87 said:


> Roxy at 18 months.
> 
> 
> Roxy  by Martin Polson, on Flickr


Awesome dude.


----------



## greasehog (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## jambon (Jan 7, 2008)

Here's Killer!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Peadar_911 said:


> Rocky and Max


aww they are lovley , would love to have one


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Desk buddy...


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

A few of my animals  (I am lucky enough to have a smallholding)
Bess








Buddy








Charlie 'greeting' next door's dog
















Frank








Pig 1 and pig 2








The kittens with one of the very 'mumsy' hens









Hope you like them


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

3dom said:


> A few of my animals  (I am lucky enough to have a smallholding)
> Bess
> 
> 
> ...


 love the hen and kitten.


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

There was actually five of the kittens, and three of them in that picture 
A better picture








and then the kittens mum, with the mother hen!


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Dog porn, what next!


----------



## cossack (Mar 9, 2008)

my best mate

then










and now










always greets me with a waggin tail and picks me up when im down


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Magnificent dog; you must be very proud


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Our 2 dogs: Schuey & Enzo.


----------



## Matt D (Jan 23, 2007)

This is Penny the cat we rescued 2 winters ago compy on the roof of my Series 2 RS Turbo resto project (she appeared on our friends doorstep when the temp was way below freezing) She may look cute but can be an evil little b***h when she wants to be!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

My 40mph couch potato.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

scaniadaft said:


> View attachment 25951
> 
> Seven week old Great Dane Blue. :thumb:


Have you got a up todate photo


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's our bundle of fun....Dillon the 13 month old black lab....



















He is also on our homepage helping with the Waxamomo Christmas push :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

1 month old, and she already developed her detailing skills.


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Our |Border collie pup Shep when we got him...


















And now at 15 weeks....










Got the above pic on a canvas for christamas


----------



## Yarde (May 3, 2011)




----------



## polsonm87 (Jul 20, 2006)

Few i took of wee Roxy on Christmas day, she'll be 2 in Febuary 


Roxy christmas day by Martin Polson, on Flickr


Roxy christmas day by Martin Polson, on Flickr


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Few of my neopolitan mastif cross, amber.
Puppy  









More recent 2 and 1/2 years old weighing in at 53kg


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Latest pic makes her look like Jeremy Clarkson


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

That's one BIG doggy  :thumb:


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeh she is but she's as soft as a brush with both dogs and people, great temperament and a great character


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I trust a big dog long before I trust a small one  :thumb:

Great choice of pooch sir


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks she definatley loved


----------



## tommyboy (Sep 29, 2007)

Bella who is daddy's little girl........










Toby who is mummys little boy


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Bella who is daddy's little girl........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the cat on the sofa :lol:


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

Thought I'd give it a go










he likes the heat..









cuddled up in bed..










looking very guilty!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

^^whats his name?


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

Oooops sorry his name is Cooper after Sheldon Cooper from big bang theory as my other half wouldn't allow Sheldon


----------



## D4N91 (Jan 18, 2012)

great programme and lovely looking dog


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Our 12 week old ****er spaniel Dexter on Christmas Day....










I love him to bits😁


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

He's a cracker


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Thread revival - if one thread deserves it, it's this one! 

Where are all the DW pets?  

Please don't say "on another thread" lol :wall: :lol:


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

Here you go :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

wish i had a pet :-(


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nice dog!  :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Yun_says said:


> here's a pic of my 3 year old dog, a mini daschund


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12563&d=1273509753
What a funny dog..
He is so low..his dick touches the sidewalk while walking !!.
:lol::lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Cool blue staffie! :thumb:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Baby Jake


And Lucy


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Bugsy


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Floyd, my 2 year old German Shepherd enjoying the Sun


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Macey, my African Grey...


----------



## shane25 (Aug 8, 2009)

Taking a pic of the wife's rabbit and when i looked back at the picture on my phone i found this:


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro (Jul 6, 2013)

This is my dog Mollie, Super Cute!!


----------



## IkeWoods93 (Apr 27, 2013)

My frenchy percy, hed been digging in the garden :lol: 6 months old


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Benjay (Mar 17, 2013)

My golden retriever pup, Faye!
















And my favourite picture


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=32773&stc=1&d=1374350809


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^ brilliant pic!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Vote 4 Pedro said:


> This is my dog Mollie, Super Cute!!


Definitely cute!

This is our Tibentan Terrier, she was a nightmare pup for a few months but she's just coming up to 2 and she's pretty good now!:lol:


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

One of twelve 4 week old caucasian ovcharkas (caucasian shepherd dog).


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Few more of the team:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

About 8 weeks old


----------



## Mart1965 (Apr 21, 2013)

"Ollie"


----------



## TomKennedy (Jan 12, 2011)

This is my border collie. If I do this and say "stay" I can go in the house and she will keep the toy on her nose until I come back outside and say catch haha.









Drying off after the beach


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Mattodl said:


> View attachment 32788
> 
> 
> One of twelve 4 week old caucasian ovcharkas (caucasian shepherd dog).


I so want one of these their reputation is fantastic and according to research their temperament is sensational.

We have 2 white german shepherd dogs and I've been keeping GSD's for close to 40 years (my own one's, my parents had GSD's when I was growing up as well)

THIS is the only other dog I would ever consider having but I don't think it would be fair to the dog considering my health issues and anyway I wouldn't get one whilst we still have the 2 GSD's (The female isnt getting any younger and she has severe arthritus as things are).

If there is any chance of some more pictures I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

Rebel007 said:


> I so want one of these their reputation is fantastic and according to research their temperament is sensational.
> 
> We have 2 white german shepherd dogs and I've been keeping GSD's for close to 40 years (my own one's, my parents had GSD's when I was growing up as well)
> 
> ...


Of course bud. I've got a 8 year old rotty thats got a tumour under his eye his currently on pain killers and he's left alone.

Some of the pictures are abit dated and some are of our recent litter.


























































Couple of hours old, cords still attached:








Feed:









Most recent:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Missy



















<Sooty & Sheba>


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

I like the look of that sheperd James!
I have a working GSD myself, along with an English Mastiff.
The GSD protects his identity fiercely as a lot of his work is undercover.
The mastiff on the other hand is a shameless publicity whore......

Here he is deciding to give me the paw as I try to shoot him:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Archie









Holly


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

My kitten called Rodriguez


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Kenny Powers said:


> I like the look of that sheperd James!
> I have a working GSD myself, along with an English Mastiff.
> The GSD protects his identity fiercely as a lot of his work is undercover.
> The mastiff on the other hand is a shameless publicity whore......
> ...


Top photo:thumb:


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Just wanted to say thanks for the photo's of your furpeople, the wife came to look at them and she fell in love with them as well 

All I can say is its a good job we don't live closer to you because if we did I know the wife would want to come and see them in RL, she wants to anyway but I currently have an excuse as its a fair distance to you and its sooooo hot at present.

I assume at some stage you will be looking for new owners for the puppies when that happens please tell me they aren't for sale cos I darent see them in RL or I don't think I could resist them.


----------



## Mattodl (Sep 13, 2012)

No problem bud, they'll be ready to leave their mother in 3 weeks time, viewings are available starting this week and deposits been taken, with that said some people have left deposits without seeing the pups and there is a lot of interest.


----------



## Dwyer9 (Apr 12, 2013)

got sam the staffie (sleep smiling) lol







[/URL][/IMG][/IMG]
Alfie the Jug as a pup







[/URL][/IMG]
then Alfie the Jug who has got the nickname Underbite Alfie lmao







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

This is mishka


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

here is my Puppy Akita, Casper
hes a real hit, especially with the females they love him





He likes cars, and parcel shelves...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Dwyer9 said:


> got sam the staffie (sleep smiling) lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the last picture of jug


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Here's the other fella - I finally got him to agree to let me take his picture on the proviso that his identity is protected - he _is_ undercover security after all!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Porsche 993 (May 19, 2011)

Hate the little bugger when she wants to sleep on my car, but too much fun wen sh's in full attack mode  btw, the name is garfield :lol:


----------



## toddjnr (Jul 27, 2013)

Well Wee Ernie would like to say hello and thanks for having us.


----------



## J77ONO (Apr 11, 2012)

toddjnr said:


> Well Wee Ernie would like to say hello and thanks for having us.


Ernie is cool i just got a baby beardy :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

cool little dude


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

My parents adopted this little girl last week. She's had a skin complaint that wasn't really addressed until she went to the rescue so she looks a bit scraggly at the minute.


----------



## tommyboy40 (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

:lol::lol:

Cool as ^^ :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ awesome looking dog.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah.

Then she done me with her lazer beam eyes.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

iPlod999 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Then she done me with her lazer beam eyes.


does she use the strimmer as back up:lol:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Our Snowy. Missing her terribly.


----------



## Cysne (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmmm, my little pug.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is blue









And this is also blue. Yes I know it gets very confusing in this house


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Milly



Borris



Miss Money Penny


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Travis.










and with big brother Dexter


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

The daughters dog on Halloween


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

This is Susie, shes at least 16, maybe 17.
She was a very very timid cat up until 2009, would run a mile from everyone bar my grandad, she would sit on him and only go to him all her life. Unfortunately he died in 2009, and is sorely missed.
Now shes a totally different cat, shes changed so much since then. She now comes to us, sleeps near us, meows a hundred times more than she ever did, and is so friendly now you would never say it was the same cat.
She means the world to us due to the connection she had with my grandad.
This is when she was a few weeks old with her 'cousins' as her mothers sister gave birth to these exactly 1 week before she was born. 
She is an only kitten from her mother lol.

Shes always been a small cat as she didnt eat much because her cousins would always steal her food and they were twice her size, she had to be fed separately by my grandad.









With her cousins lol

She hasnt been well the last 2 months, but luckily shes pulled through it and gained a bit of weight


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

XD @ head in the couch, if feel like doing that right now


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Names Ralphie


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Fooling around.................... 
E


----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

The Brown Devil

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o172/20boreonly4me/****ER%20PUP/ISA12WEEKSb.jpg

Steve.


----------



## lau666 (Nov 2, 2013)

this is barney


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

My Pug Ru.


DSC_3316 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_3307 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_3271 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_3234 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_3222 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


DSC_3230 by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Picking her up in 4 weeks


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Our little boy called Enzo

Kitten Pics




























6 Months Old - Now



















He made the mess!!




























When you get this look, you run for your life...


----------



## lesley2337 (Nov 15, 2009)

Awww he's gorgeous! 

Such lovely markings


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

lesley2337 said:


> Awww he's gorgeous!
> 
> Such lovely markings


Thank You! He's a proper Bengal....Incredibly intelligent, too much for his own good sometimes! He's also very needy as he wants lots of attention and very active so playtime is 'all the time'! It's more like having a Dog around than a Cat! He's brilliant.

You look like you've got a furry ball of Cuteness coming your way though


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

He's stunning... enjoy....


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

My babies


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

IMG_0768 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0767 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0765 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0764 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0763 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0761 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0754 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0748 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0681 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


IMG_0650 by Ben Grace, on Flickr


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Kobi is the cutest dog ever! He's growing so fast too, I want him


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B17BLG said:


>


What kind of dog is that?

I don't know anything about dogs, but that dog does look very cute.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Kerr said:


> What kind of dog is that?
> 
> I don't know anything about dogs, but that dog does look very cute.


He looks like a dog but I think he's part polar bear.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Sorry I was wrong


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kerr said:


> What kind of dog is that?
> 
> I don't know anything about dogs, but that dog does look very cute.


He's a Samoyed (sled pulling dog)


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

matthewt23 said:


> He looks like a dog but I think he's part polar bear.


:lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

B17BLG said:


> He's a Samoyed (sled pulling dog)


Also a superb bird pulling dog. 

Go a walk with that puppy and the fan-dan will be round you both like flies round a Brad Pitt.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Lorenzo said:


> Also a superb bird pulling dog.
> 
> Go a walk with that puppy and the fan-dan will be round you both like flies round a Brad Pitt.


It happened in Chester last weekend! Was so embarrassing


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Haha magic! 

Who needs pubs and clubs to go on the pull? :lol:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

go on then, a few more


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

B17BLG said:


> go on then, a few more
> 
> ]
> 
> ...


OMG I want one, he is beautiful. What are they like for moulting?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Our kittens, Onyx when we got him
 
and Oscar

And the little terrors now at 15 weeks old

.
They love nothing more than a cuddle and snooze on my lap when I put my feet up on the coffee table. Well, it must be hard chasing each other round the house all day.


----------



## oldmk2 (Apr 18, 2013)

Heres my boston terrier reggie


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sadly my ****er spaniel has gone to a new home due to my boys allergy.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

http://[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/selliki015.jpg.html]


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

bradleymarky said:


> http://[URL=http://s1134.photobucket.com/user/bradleymarky/media/selliki015.jpg.html]


Nice,, but i guess he needs a little more practice at blending in with his surroundings..lol


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Nice,, but i guess he needs a little more practice at blending in with his surroundings..lol


He was pale brown until he saw himself in the mirror


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

currently dog sitting for my daughter its known as a chiweenie, ( I think)

Her father was Daschund/Corgi cross 
and the mother was Chihuahua.

Shes fully grown stands almost 8" hi or 10" if you count the tip of her ears..lol, and 14" long from nose to tip of her tail.
With the attitude of a Rottweiler..lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top post, pictures 2 and 4, totally epic! I want a dog that howls and can buff the floor


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

My other love, although I have to admit she is my sisters dog.




Shes 8 months old, English cross French bulldog and a giant muscle with legs..lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I think adding french to the mix has helped. It looks much less retarded and a whole bunch prettier. Is it less stubborn also?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I think adding french to the mix has helped. It looks much less retarded and a whole bunch prettier. Is it less stubborn also?


I agree the nose is much more prominent (not like shes just run flat out in to a wall) although she did do that to the patio doors..lol, Still grunts like a pig and shes a very chatty dog,(not barking but just likes to make funny grunting whining noises..lol) gets very excited and yes typical trait- stubborn as a mule..lol


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

IMG]http://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac337/2251adamb/20130817_091657_zpsb83d43f1.jpg[/IMG]

heres harvey my 2 year old dogue de bordeaux x english mastiff. one big gentle slobbery giant  and a few more .....


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

first pic didnt work. never mind a few to enjoy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

adamb87 said:


> first pic didnt work. never mind a few to enjoy


You've missed/missed the [ at the start.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ is the crash helmet for the kid?  :thumb:


----------



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Stewartfinley said:


> Names Ralphie


He's gotten a little bigger in the last 4 weeks


----------



## adamb87 (Jan 13, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> ^ is the crash helmet for the kid?  :thumb:


haha ye something like that  he loves her. funny when she sits on his back. just gotta be careful she dont get crushed !!


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of Ollie.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

DLGWRX02 said:


> OMG I want one, he is beautiful. What are they like for moulting?


He doesn't malt at all, shed his coat once a year and it needs to be pulled out with a ferminator.

Also for a person with dog allergies, you can be around him as he doesn't triggered the allergy.

He's getting so big now though!!


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Christmas spirt and all


----------



## danny mulcahy (Jan 4, 2014)

Dub..SHe has no shame

Tipsy/Got knocked down

Jack the lad!!



After a quick detail!!

Polly..half beagle half pug

Both laughing after messing up the glass


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

*our little ****erpoo - Rocky*


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Here's Monty


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Let me introduce......

*Harry*

Nearly 11 years old but still acts like he's 2!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2014)

Got another pic on here somewhere, unfortunately my lad in my avatar passed away a couple of years ago, then Beau came along who's now 3yrs…..



And my big lad Hendrix who's now 8 1/2 yrs, looking as happy as ever


----------



## Night Crawler (Feb 18, 2013)

Just spotted this thread so thought I would introduce Prince


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Spinonit said:


>


And do they shed very little hair like they say???


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

Niko (blonde) and Sebastian (black)


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

This is Alfie or Alf as he has become known.


----------



## Spinonit (Nov 10, 2013)

G.P said:


> And do they shed very little hair like they say???


Ours sheds so little I can't honestly say we've noticed any - although he is still just a pup. We'll know better in a month or two after he's had the chop. Fantastic temperament too - we adore him.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

You might have heard and use Chinchilla mf, what about a real one?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Bear807 said:


> You might have heard and use Chinchilla mf, what about a real one?


Im sure the rspca will have something to say if they saw you rubbing a real one all over the car..lol


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

*meg*


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my hedgehog called Russell.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

He looks like a Russell..how does that work:lol:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

warren said:


> He looks like a Russell..how does that work:lol:


i thought the same :lol:


----------



## m2srt (Oct 5, 2012)

Mishka


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

Something a little different....Bitey, my leucistic Axolotl.


----------



## z4alfie (May 11, 2010)

Chino said:


> Something a little different....Bitey, my leucistic Axolotl.


Bitey, excellent but what the feck is it?


----------



## Chino (Sep 12, 2011)

He's a axolotl, amphibious lizard. They originate in Mexico and are endangered in the wild but bred plentifully in captivity. The ancient Mayans used to worship them, in fact axolotl means 'water god' or 'water Slave' in their tongue. They're one of the only animals that can fully regrow limbs if injured, and if exposed to the surface enough metamorphosize into salamanders, they're actually the Larvic state of salamanders, but can live their entire lives and breed as axolotls. Amazing creatures.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Sound like a ****ing alien to me lol


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

Mieko our Alaskan Malamute


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

b8-sline said:


> Mieko our Alaskan Malamute


Mate at work has 4 Malamutes! Lovely dogs though.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

The bosses have one. She's the cutest dog ever, bit stubborn, but then she's female..:lol:


----------



## JethroJay (Apr 8, 2014)

Mattieuk said:


> Lunar my Siberian Husky as a pup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love her, she's well cute!!!

Here's mine I had!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

B17BLG said:


>


luv this pic :thumb:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's my dizzy bint of a cat!


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Box is a bit wee for it lol :doublesho :lol: Lovely cat though :thumb:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats why she's a dizzy bint!


----------



## WhosWally (Sep 8, 2013)

Crystal by whos_wally, on Flickr


Dribbles 2 by whos_wally, on Flickr


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

My dog chase










Where dem rabbits


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

My Bull dog and Bengal
upload cat


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

As it happens, my Bengal has just bought a live pigeon in the house to play with, cat and pigeon in, wife running out and up the garden doing a great Rita Hayworth scream lol.


----------



## Ceratec (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a dog, which I love to bits, but I just can't get away with cats


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ted11 said:


> My Bull dog and Bengal
> upload cat


^ :lol: :lol: ....that Bulldog's a beauty - got any more; I love 'em? :thumb:


----------



## Workhorse (Apr 24, 2014)

Move over puss in boots!


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Borris


Annie (6weeks old)


Custard and her recent babies...one being annie


----------



## xiphidius (Jun 16, 2013)

WOW...cool...you keep these in a sanctuary or as pets...what you feeding them on


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Omg I want a hedgehog!


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

matthewt23 said:


> Here's my hedgehog called Russell.


Aww this little guy is cute!


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Jenny19 said:


> Omg I want a hedgehog!


Ha me too think the hedgehogs are the winners here :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Archie did a selfie


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Love the hedgehog pictures. My guess is that as they're a whiteish colour they're kept as pets as they are unlikely to survive in the wild.


----------



## sparkie1401 (Mar 14, 2013)

Feed them on high quality cat food.......cooked chixken...mince....fruit....scramlbed egg..

They are pets and well loved
.
They are v cute..mischievous and a bit craftier/clever than they let on....we have 12 at the minute some ne w babies are for sale so.........

Borris is my favourite......he's the dad......I call him captain wang


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

They are so cute!!
heres our cats


----------



## BaggyFX (Jul 15, 2013)

My German shepherd Sasha providing a bit of in car security.


----------



## BaggyFX (Jul 15, 2013)

Cooper as a puppy


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

Maggie the tortoise


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ looooving Maggie :argie:....

....I just hope their's a bigger tank somewhere in your house, or in reporting you  :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Our three cats..

Ron


His twin-brother Reg



And finally Tilly..


:wave:


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

My 9 month old kitten Holly

Ahhh the good old days when all they do is sleep...

















Soon turn into days spent learning how to be a complete nut case!









Wouldn't have her any other way though and would be totally lost without her


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

She's lovely... :argie:


----------



## Stu_2424 (Apr 19, 2014)

So here's my little circus troop:

Bentley the chihuahua

As a pup










Now at 1 and a half


























Frazzles the giant rabbit










And Rosie










And finally Sheldon


----------



## Gaz03 (Sep 25, 2013)

My two cats when they were kittens:



Now:


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

OMG! How cute are those two!!


----------



## developer (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks like I may have to consider re-homing my gorgeous ginger kitten Oscar  We have two 8 month old kittens from the same litter. The other, Onyx, is calm and a soppy little thing, frightened of going outside while Oscar is desperate to be outside. We originally got them as house cats but have come to the decision that it isn't fair, whenever he is inside Oscar sits in his box sulking and generally looking down. When we let him outside the change is amazing, however he is too curious for his own good. We live on a new build estate with small gardens and packed in houses, he has already been trapped inside other peoples houses and been on a car ride to McDonalds with a family, and just now been delivered back to our door by the owner of a house several doors down. Myself and my wife have come to the decision that he would be best off elsewhere where he can come and go as he pleases and has the space to explore, perhaps a large garden, with no other houses to end up locked inside. Despite only having had him for 6 months I'm still sat here as a 32 year old man and crying my eyes out at the thought of giving him up, I know it would be for the best but I'm gutted  

Blurry Oscar!


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww he's gorgeous! Where abouts are you? Were looking for a cat if you can bear to part with him


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Faringdon, half way between Swindon and Oxford so only 60miles from Bristol. We haven't fully decided what is going to happen yet but I know what is the right thing to do, I just don't like it.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Nearly greetin reading your story too... 
Hope you find a good home for the wee man.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

And as if he knows what my wife and I were talking about earlier he has come downstairs and wants fuss and cuddles! Purring away, this is why I would miss him.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Aww the poor thing, well let me know if you are thinking of rehoming him, if you're only 60 miles away then you can come visit! We've got my cats breeder mummy coming down from Cannock to see him tomorrow! Our ginger cat ran off because he was quite feisty and wanted to be out exploring etc and we were all heartbroken when he ran off


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm frightened he would run off if we kept him but I can't keep him inside. He's a feisty little thing too, used to love to be naughty and alway answered back but never in way that would p**s you off. We'll certainly bare you in mind if we do look at re homing provided he'll have the outdoor space he needs.


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Has he been allowed to roam outside? I think ginger cats are like that! We live at the bottom of a big hill with loads of fields so he'd have plenty of places to wonder! Be a shame to split the pair of them up  can't you get a magnetic cat flap that only let's him out?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a forces married quarter so we can't fit one. We allow him outside but he just goes straight to the nearest open door or window and goes inside, it doesn't help that we introduced them slowly and he was fine. Then the first time we let them out properly unsupervised he went in a house without us knowing, the bloke brought him back about 5 hours later and said he had a lovely time watching telly with him and had fed him. When he can't get inside he will quite happily roam the estate which would be fine but now Oscar just assumes every house is welcoming. That's why I think he needs a large open area, he can explore as he likes that way but there isn't the lure of other houses to tempt and possibly trap him. It would be a shame to split them but the two of them are quite independent, they play fight occasionally but the rest of the time it's different rooms for them. Onyx is most definitely a house cat though, we take him in the back garden with us and he will just run inside!


----------



## Essex-keith (Oct 31, 2013)

my big boy


----------



## CY83 (Oct 1, 2012)

This is Dash. The smaller than normal persian.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

My girl


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

This is Eddie and Richie, named them after Rik Mayall (rip  ) and Adrian Edmonson.
Some git dumped them in a box in a lane, and a family found them and took them in.
They were put up for adoption as she already had a dog, and we had just lost our cat after 17 years  so we adopted them.
they are about 10 months old now and really friendly.
Eddie has brought back 3 birds and 1 mouse back in the last fortnight, wild!
P1050022 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
IMG_0091 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
IMG_0451 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
IMG_0481 1 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr
IMG_0118 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Our dopey dog , basking in the sun supervising me finishing the paving , we call him Poppa after my grandad


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Our New addition to the family


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

__
https://flic.kr/p/osDw9r

That's a great picture. The cat's face and posture tells a story.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

kevoque said:


> Our New addition to the family


One, Two, Three, Awwwwww :argie: :thumb:

PS. is that a spliff??


----------



## Toxicvrs (May 21, 2014)




----------



## steve204me (Jul 19, 2013)

Latest addition 



Steve.


----------



## lightningslow (Oct 19, 2013)

My not so little monster


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

den656 said:


> Our dopey dog , basking in the sun supervising me finishing the paving , we call him Poppa after my grandad


I'd totally love a GSD but I'm not allowed one 

Lovely dog you have :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Bratwurst said:


> I'd totally love a GSD but I'm not allowed one


Likewise..  Lovely breed.


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

Some nice detailing companions here!


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Our Parson Russel Ralph









Our cat oscar


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Our little bundle of pug loveliness !,


image by G4V JW, on Flickr


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ :lol: :lol: That Pug is just amazing. I love 'em, they make me laugh ALLLL the time :argie: :thumb:


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Cheers , yeah he's ace , he has the same effect on us too , non stop giggles :lol:


----------



## jmc197 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here you ho everyone meet me nom noms so called coz he eats all day and night


----------



## benwhit (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is my pig Barnaby. Oink.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

My boy Rocco then and now 










In his Rob Halford get-up


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Would love a pig and call it bacon, like a donkey as well


----------



## Richard1 (May 5, 2014)

Luna, 2 year old Siberian Husky


----------



## ///Jacobsen (Aug 11, 2014)

My dog, Ludvig. 
Picture was taken about 6 months ago, but he passed away 5.August 
He was allmoust 13 years old.


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

mum........










delvin


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

i love EBT's there so funny and great characters


----------



## Rammy (Sep 3, 2014)

Here's my two, Ted and little Martha


----------



## simmye36 (Sep 11, 2014)

Some of My dog morgan when he was a puppy



















and now hes 2


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> My boy Rocco then and now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that collar, been tempted to get a studded number for my dobe.


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

My new puppy ...


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Few pic's of my bengals


----------



## Craig73 (Apr 4, 2013)

Mylo....from 8 weeks to 8 years and still as daft as a brush 














































.....starting to show his grey now though


----------



## eadand2003 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is our kitten Mikey:



and our other Mellberg who was featured on the Aston Villa website for his name and obvious cuteness!


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres a photo of my English Pointer, Trisha :thumb:


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh and here's a photo of my girlfreinds cat, Elliot, who sadly went missing last monday


----------



## haagendasz (Sep 16, 2014)

Sharing one of my pets ...


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^^^^ hahaha......THAT dog is a beauty - I love it :argie: :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Just over 12 months now! How he's grown!!


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

This is my little baby.










Anyone want to guess what she is?


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's another one .......................... isn't she gorgeous!


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Lovely dog


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

One of my cats


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Barley finding the warmest spot in the house...


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Some great close up of our boarder terrier Tabitha (rarely awake and still for pics like this)


Still pining after her play mate Harvey 

who we lost 2months ago &#55357;&#56866; but there is a Welsh terrier pup on its way this Christmas to play with &#55357;&#56833; ... pics to come


----------



## Hoochienoballs (Aug 14, 2012)

My two pups, Scully and Mulder.










There goes the clean car, dog snot on all windows and muddy paw marks all over the plastics.


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's my dog. She is a Hungarian Wirehaired Vizsla.

When we got her at 13 weeks old:



After a month or so of having her:



Thankfully we live in the middle of the countryside so a lot of walks around the fields in all weathers:




Where she watches TV from:



And now 6 1/2 months on, this was after a long walk in the rain:


----------



## taralewe (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's our Shepherd x Rottie called Bailey. Approx 12yrs old now.
He was a rescue dog 8yrs ago where they said he was approx 2yrs old but we think he may well have been around 4yrs old. He was in a state when we got him and has only just started to let out the odd bark at strangers when they try and enter the house.
He's as soft as a brush!!























































Laughing here I think!


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

http://[URL=http://s975.photobucket.com/user/COSMICTC/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image.jpg.html]

Meet Louis

9 week old French bulldog


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

T.C said:


> Meet Louis
> 
> 9 week old French bulldog


Hmmmm, no pic's mate.


----------



## T.C (Sep 1, 2014)

Should be on now. Tried to change it from a attachment to a upload to my post.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

T.C said:


> Should be on now. Tried to change it from a attachment to a upload to my post.


Ha ha, he's there mate now. He's beaut!!

Looks like trouble in a mischievous way though! lol.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

My little Cav called Ozzy.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

hoikey said:


> My little Cav called Ozzy.


^ :argie: :argie: :argie:

We've had two off 'em in the past. They are just so adorable as pups, and just get better as they older too :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Indeed. Cavs are great. We lost Benjie about 7 years ago. Still miss him, daft as a brush, but the most loyal dog you could ever wish for.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

neilos said:


> Indeed. Cavs are great. We lost Benjie about 7 years ago. Still miss him, daft as a brush, but* the most loyal dog you could ever wish for.*


I once had a Jack Russell ....................... unbelievably loyal.
They just don't know how small they are.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Max the springer


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Ron, being an **** as usual!


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

One of our Staffordshire Bull Terriers females





One of our dog SBT


----------



## taralewe (Oct 25, 2014)

My dog Drifter in his Christmas outfit


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

Can I play? I have a 2 weeks old german spitz puppy, he's too cute now :argie:


----------



## Big D Cro (Feb 4, 2011)

And with his mom, photo taken 20 mins ago...


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

My west highland terrier named Bertie. He is 7 months old and he is bigger than fully grown adults and weighs in around 9kgs


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Our new pups: Millie and Pepper


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

New one of Richie
IMG_1016 by jwilliamsm3, on Flickr


----------



## douthers (May 18, 2013)

First post here and it's about my dog! Haha. Meet Harley :wave:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

haha, love it. Is that a proper doggy beanie hat, or just a sock?


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

This is Edward. He is a 4 year old Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.







Ben


----------



## douthers (May 18, 2013)

neilos said:


> haha, love it. Is that a proper doggy beanie hat, or just a sock?


Neither, it's a Helly Hansen thermal hat that I use for boxing training in my garage when it's a bit chilly. Fits Harley a treat!


----------



## ooleybrah (Jan 3, 2014)

Baloo bear

my american akita pup at his cutest.


----------



## c4 loeb (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

He's bigger and uglier now though..





I'm also quite fond of our pet chickens.. Lovely fresh egg supply & they look cool too 



I have two of these silkies which are black meat, they also have bright blue ears 

We have 6 or 7 ex battery hens too, so eggs are never an issue!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Tilly, hard at work.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Our staffie doing what he does best (most!)


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Our welsh terrier puppy called Albert


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

Border terrier puppy Lotti


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

Elvis then and now

Sleepy time by foggy4ever, on Flickr

Elvis by foggy4ever, on Flickr


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

foggy4ever said:


> Elvis then and now
> 
> Sleepy time by foggy4ever, on Flickr
> 
> Elvis by foggy4ever, on Flickr


nothing nicer than a rottie pup. he's turned in to a stunning boy even with a tail lol


----------



## foggy4ever (Apr 17, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> nothing nicer than a rottie pup. he's turned in to a stunning boy even with a tail lol


My brother had both parents. He needs his exhaust fan.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623616955825/


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Avnt said:


> Border terrier puppy Lotti


Lovely, we've got one of these, they're mental:thumb:


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

realist said:


> Lovely, we've got one of these, they're mental:thumb:


She's 5 months now that was the first day i got her in the car









She's ace


----------



## jarekrk_PL (Nov 25, 2014)

My cat's


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

My boy 😁


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)

My Border Collie Mabel. She never has any expression other than this


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Cute, probably not, but roscoe is definitely fitting in nicely now. You think he feels at home?

FB_IMG_1427227048769.jpg by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr

IMG_20150321_085415.jpg by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr


----------



## chrisATR (Dec 9, 2007)

Heres Mine


----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

This is my baby when she was a baby.


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

chrisATR said:


> Heres Mine


Love this picture lol


----------



## NathanG (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's my 'ladies'


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Cute, probably not, but roscoe is definitely fitting in nicely now. You think he feels at home?
> 
> FB_IMG_1427227048769.jpg by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_20150321_085415.jpg by obsidiandetailing, on Flickr


nice to see he's settled in well, there are plenty of us who see a boxer as cute :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisATR said:


> Heres Mine


looks so much like my fudge, lost her about a year ago


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's Reggie, one of my three snakes, and before anyone has a dig at my choice, I think they are cute, and anyone that knows snakes they too have their own characters!! :doublesho


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Here's Reggie, one of my three snakes, and before anyone has a dig at my choice, I think they are cute, and anyone that knows snakes they too have their own characters!! :doublesho


He is actually very cute! Is he "out in the open" in the photo? Is he some sort of python? I do like snakes and a foster daughter we had, got a new corn snake for her birthday a couple of years ago - he was fascinating and contrary to what I thought, he was handled by all of use every day and was a real pleasure. I would have one myself tomorrow but my wife is not too keen..


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

SBM said:


> He is actually very cute! Is he "out in the open" in the photo? Is he some sort of python? I do like snakes and a foster daughter we had, got a new corn snake for her birthday a couple of years ago - he was fascinating and contrary to what I thought, he was handled by all of use every day and was a real pleasure. I would have one myself tomorrow but my wife is not too keen..


Hiya, yes he's having a bit of a slither in my garden the birds although they've obviously never seen a snake before all go very quite!! I wonder if it's in their genes,?? He is a "Royal Python" or a so called "Ball Python" as that's what they do if startled or frightened they coil up into a ball and stay that way until they think the danger has passed, I would say that unlike a Corn snake, Royals are so much the better snake to keep as "some" Corn snakes can be a bit nasty, due I would guess to a lot of inbreeding, the Royal can be a pain to feed sometimes as they often go for long periods without eating, and you occasionally have to make the mice more attractive to them, here's the gruesome bit, they seem to like the smell of brains, so I sometimes crush the skulls of the mice and any snake hesitation goes straight away, and WALLOP the snake "hits" the prey so fast it's hard to see!! :thumb:

Having lunch


----------



## Jones (Jan 1, 2010)

Beefy, the Detailing Dog :thumb:



















He loves gloss, watch his _little red rocket_


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Our beautiful Staffy... We rescued him 2 years ago after he was left out in the freezing cold and snow. He is so lovely, they get such bad press but they really are the best family dogs and he is amazing with children.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

GNshaving said:


> Our beautiful Staffy... We rescued him 2 years ago after he was left out in the freezing cold and snow. He is so lovely, they get such bad press but they really are the best family dogs and he is amazing with children.


go to love a devils dog


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> go to love a devils dog


Oh yes... he is one of those devil dogs who likes to lick people to death :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

GNshaving said:


> Oh yes... he is one of those devil dogs who likes to lick people to death :thumb:


he's real bad then :lol::lol:


----------



## DeanoLfc (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

My two..


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

^^The power of treats


----------



## Coddy20 (Dec 26, 2014)

This was billy my fox colourd labradore at christmas


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jones said:


> Beefy, the Detailing Dog :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I introduced Fenton to Detailing Dog today...


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

Meet Watson the 3.5 month old ****erPoo


----------



## Southy1978 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oliver having a Sunday relax on the sofa under his blanket.

Oliver relaxing by southy1978, on Flickr


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

What's the easiest way to upload videos ? Got some great ones of the dog


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Who woke me


----------



## Lukewill783 (Feb 26, 2015)

This is my best pal Gizmo. He's a long eared Egyptian hedgehog 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chipuk (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's another one of me and my best mate, chillin out on a lazy Sunday afternoon...


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

Archie my Labradoodle


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

My wife works as company Secretary for a large metal processors local to us, a few weeks ago a lorry loaded with scrap came in and tipped out on the yard. Trapped in the load was a filthy bedraggled kitten of about 6 weeks old. Completely feral we guess mum puss had had her litter in there and couldn't get him out in time when the skip was collected.
So after being with us about 6 weeks now he's settled in well and rules the roost. 
The Lorry had come in from Accrington so there could be only one name for him.. DW, meet Stanley...



It's rare to find a live cat in a skip so the little chaps done well, and the other three have finally given in and accepted him.


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not a cat person but he's very cute Neil and well done on rescuing him; looks like he's got a great home:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

My fox terrier Ruby dog tired after a walk.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Hufty said:


> My fox terrier Ruby dog tired after a walk.


Ha that is a top photo! She looks very cute and utterly crackered!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

She was genuinely spark out there ! She is so cute but such a minx !


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

outstanding Stanley. What a beautiful little fella .Respect to you and your wife for taking the little chap in 
Daz


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

my 10year old lab honey


----------



## SilentJB (Jun 1, 2015)

Would be rude not to pop these 2 up  our collie and springer. Collie isn't looking bad for 11 years old and the springer is now 6.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Our TT Aimee after getting to the top of the Great Orme in Llandudno last weekend:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Another of Ruby in her element posing yoda


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Pili Girl, our other daughter.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

How big was the treat you were dangling 
She's properly focused with tongue at the ready :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Look who jumped into my bed when I got out


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

SBM said:


> How big was the treat you were dangling
> She's properly focused with tongue at the ready :thumb:


LOL She was smelling my QD.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

SBM said:


> Our TT Aimee after getting to the top of the Great Orme in Llandudno last weekend:


Reminds us of our old TT Harvey


This was him aged 12 how old is yours?


----------



## No04BLE (Jun 8, 2014)

My cat biffy


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Tabbs said:


> Reminds us of our old TT Harvey
> 
> 
> This was him aged 12 how old is yours?


She will be 4 at the end on July. Yours looks a smasher :argie::thumb: Bless him


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

My American Akita. She's called Rudie. I took the photo several months ago.


----------



## Bmw320 (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

<shudders>


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

Bmw320 said:


>


That's not a pet, it's a spider in a glass tank!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Slime said:


> That's not a pet, it's a spider in a glass tank!


Why can't that be a pet? I have fish in a glass tank that I call my pets.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

MAUI said:


> Why can't that be a pet? I have fish in a glass tank that I call my pets.


Just not my idea of a pet ................... it's just opinions, no right or wrong, I guess.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Slime said:


> That's not a pet, it's a spider in a glass tank!


wrong, its a pet spider in a glass tank


----------



## IrishUK-R32 (Nov 28, 2013)

Always travelling in the Car.. Shotgun of Course


----------



## lee8 (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's mine one is not only cute enough to melt,the other definately cool as can be!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Holy Jeez - he could have just eaten the interior of my S4 and I would have no choice but to forgive with a puppy face like that! :argie::argie:

That should be illegal - its the definition of a stealth weapon :argie:

Utterly adorable :argie:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Not a pet as such but a female blackbrid that has adopted us. Flys up to the window ledge when she realises we are in a room and sometimes taps on the window. Also comes in to the kitchen to see us 

Amazing what putting some bread out for the birds can do


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

My folks have the same thing with a pheasant, the guy literally comes up and taps on the window demanding food and won't leave until he's fed!!


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Now that would be a sight to see!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

Juke_Fan said:


> Now that would be a sight to see!


I have some pictures somewhere from my old phone, I'll try and find them.


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)




----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

Too cute not to post


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)




----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Eddie nosing when i put the roof down
IMG_1320 by Jason, on Flickr


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

JwilliamsM said:


> Eddie nosing when i put the roof down
> IMG_1320 by Jason, on Flickr


wonder how many winced when they saw this :lol::lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I did too but he didn't put his claws out!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I was running for the super-soaker! :lol::lol:


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> wonder how many winced when they saw this


My dog did this to the Rocco last week when he wanted to go back in it while I polished it. Lol


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

do nephews count ???????? He like a pet will do nothing he's asked.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

This little fella grew up to look like a character from the gremlins film!


----------



## luke_270 (Jan 30, 2015)

poor little fella has gona blind and keeps bumping into things not been a good year for the little dude, had to have his bandage on this week thought he was the bees knees


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

My pup who is a lab x rottie, such a great temperament. Brilliant with kids and other animals, although he absolutely hates squirrels










He also does a great prawn impression










This is one of my cats, he's a ragdoll. Such a loving cat, almost dog like....and slightly retarded










I fluffed him up for this photo


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Haha Loving the Prawn impression!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

zippo said:


> do nephews count ???????? He like a pet will do nothing he's asked.


Have you tried a shock collar:lol::lol:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> Have you tried a shock collar:lol::lol:


Cattle prod or a taser if you've got any mates in the police.


----------



## Paulieb (Jul 19, 2015)

Here are my 3 labs Rosie, Buddy & Lilly


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

SBM said:


> Haha Loving the Prawn impression!


Lol he does it a lot, or he sleeps like this which is slightly unnerving


----------



## CGRD (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## PaulCon (Apr 21, 2015)

This is Archie our 10 month old English bulldog


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

PaulCon said:


> This is Archie our 10 month old English bulldog


He's a cool dude


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd be angry that he threw his bottles and Sports Mixture bags on the floor. :lol:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

*MY TWO*








You would not believe that they have just turned four and three months old:doublesho.SJ.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

^ was that the best they could do when you said 'Smiiile'   :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Someone fell asleep at the car boot this morning


----------



## Super is (Apr 7, 2012)

Get called out for work come home and he's straight in my spot!!


Aha moving in on her while I'm away!!


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> Here are my 3 labs Rosie, Buddy & Lilly


Full set! We've just got the one, Meg.










Labs - best breed by far.


----------



## Paulieb (Jul 19, 2015)

Bungleaio said:


> Full set! We've just got the one, Meg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed such a great breed and what a cutie Meg is!!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Stanley, now about seven months old and daft as a brush...


----------



## Murray (May 30, 2007)

Titus and Honey

20150808_181144 by Andy Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## Mathew_3066 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

My sprocker, 8 months old now.










^^ He's only about 4 months in this photo



















^^ Most recent one


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's puppy Toby


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

And a few weeks later when we got him home


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Wee Cooper in his new batman pj's ready for bed !!


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Jasmine, worlds laziest cat lol


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Reg, getting in the way as usual...


----------



## R1ynb (Mar 29, 2011)

My Weimaraner ebony


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

My 5 month old kitten named Holmes. An inquisitive, mischevious little fella!


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Some may remember Stanley the kitten we rescued from a skip last year?



Well he's grown into an extremely fine cat. Daft as a brush, friendly and bloody huge..



Alls well that end well....


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

Here is my beautiful cavalier King Charles spaniel Millie

Think she is the cutest dog ever


Her sleeping like normal


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Little copper in his Jim jars:lol:


----------



## willg (Dec 29, 2011)

chongo said:


> Little copper in his Jim jars:lol:


he looks ****ed haha :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

monkeyboy24 said:


> Here is my beautiful cavalier King Charles spaniel Millie
> 
> Think she is the cutest dog ever
> 
> ...


King Charles Cavs are just the best. I dearly miss my Benjie, Even after 8 years. The most stupid, daft dog, but equally unbelievable loyal


----------



## hutchi08 (Apr 30, 2016)

This is Reggie. I found him running around a roundabout near my house so i pulled over and rescued him from being hit by a car, found the owner and reunited him with them and 2 days later said they didnt want him can i take him back. Hes 16 months old and a patterdale terrier. Literally the happiest thing alive.










Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

stanley watching me tidy up the tortoise enclosure, don't know why its that way around


----------



## C.P.R. (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is copper after a bath...


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

chongo said:


> This is copper after a bath...


think he might need another one


----------



## NickA (Jun 15, 2008)

My border collie Hugo...


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

[URL=http://s563.photobucket.com/user/tyreman09/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20160513_095854-1-800x670_zps2iq6js2p.jpg.html]

This is our latest rescue Evie,Saluki x Greyhound,totally bonkers but still great to have !


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Everyone meet Nigel. He's a handsome boy.

Untitled by Chris Jeffrey, on Flickr


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Our new Welsh Terrier, the reason i spend a whole lot less time on DW!


----------



## lick0the0fish (Feb 29, 2016)

Matrix. 9 months old. Definitely the cutest!










And also my 9 year old moggy, Bowser










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

pantypoos said:


> Our new Welsh Terrier, the reason i spend a whole lot less time on DW!


wow another Welshie
how old and what is their name
here is our 18month Albert before and after shot
albertcut by tabbner, on Flickr


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

chongo said:


> This is copper after a bath...


Now if Mad Max had a pet.....:thumb:


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

11 week old Ollie


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

tightlines said:


> 11 week old Ollie


Gorgeous & pretty similar to mine when she was a pup.
This is her a bit more grown up.



















What breed is Ollie?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

Hes a Sprocker,(springer/****er) cross,His parents are working dogs


----------



## Top Banana (Oct 26, 2010)

My mini Bigfoot/wookie Archie


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

you might need a bigger fence


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

tightlines said:


> Hes a Sprocker,(springer/****er) cross,His parents are working dogs


That's interesting ..................... mine's a Patter****, as far as we can work out. Mum was a working ****er and dad, we think, was a Patterdale Terrier.
Have fun.


----------



## Stokie (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## Bean592 (Feb 10, 2014)

My 18 month old pugalier


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

9 week old Golden Labrador Roy


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The old girl won't win the cutest dog competition, but she's a good old girl. We recently took her on our little holiday and she had the time of life. She was behaving like a youngster with loads of energy.



Still hasn't learned her lesson about sticking her head in places it doesn't fit.:lol:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

This is frank. I've wanted a bulldog for 20 years, and after 11 years of convincing the other half I finally got him. What a character he is.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This is a cat I rescued from being run over after it escaped from somewhere near us. After failing to find it's home, and no one coming to collect her she's been adopted by my dad.

She's been named after my late nan. Lottie.









Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

We are picking up Lola on Sunday. She is a Boston Terrier. First dog I will have owned and can't wait.










Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fartote (Apr 9, 2017)

My little monster 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

